# Riflessioni sul letargo dei sensi ...



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

Si legge spesso di donne e uomini che tradiscono per assenza di movinmento sotto le prorpie lenzuola...
donne stanche di elemosinare una carezza...donne che non si sentono più appagate...
pur essendo contraria al tradimento ho riflettuto su una cosa...
perchè dopo tempo il compagno cade in letargo...??
a meno che non ci siano spiegazioni mediche..a meno che non sia patologia...perchè quasta rinuncia da parte di uno dei due??

e poi
una donna,così come un uomo...un essere umano insomma...pur amando il prorpio compagno per quanto tempo potrà farne a meno di qualcosa che l'altro ha scelto di non dargli più???

mi spiego meglio...
l'altra sera dopo aver fatto l'amore con mio marito mi sono chiesta
se tuttto questo domani finisse...
se da domani per cause inspiegabili non ci toccassimo più....lui non mi toccasse più...
si può vivere tutta una vita senza?

con questo non voglio dire che il sesso sia una componente fondamentale...
ma è pur sempre una componente...che ci deve essere...anche poco..ma che deve esistere...o no?





quindi quante colpe può avere in effetti una donna se dopo anni si lascia trasportare dalle carezze di un altro uomo...
carezze che aveva dimenticato...?


----------



## Carola (8 Ottobre 2012)

poche annuccia

io parlo x me e aprloa vebndo rpesoa ttoa desso che mis tavo appassendo dietro un uomot alemne preso e comeptitivo d anon trovare + tempo xle cose + naturali del mondo
s
e qualcosa ha capito es e ha perdonato i casi sono due
uno) ha fatto uguale
due)sapeva cmq di essere in errore

mio marito poi si engava non solo sessno ma sport amicizie

lui ha parlato di una depressione

alla lcue di alcune cose posso dirti che ci sta

e ti dico anche che no, senza sesso coccole non si va da nessuna parte

PER ME


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> poche annuccia
> 
> io parlo x me e aprloa vebndo rpesoa ttoa desso che mis tavo appassendo dietro un uomot alemne preso e comeptitivo d anon trovare + tempo xle cose + naturali del mondo
> s
> ...





vedi nei casi in cui l'ostacolo è una depressione una malattia...preferirei tenere duro...parlarne..cercare di risolvere prima di fare mosse azzardate e poentirmene...
ma anche in quel caso credo che più il tempo passa e più si scatena quella sofferenza...quella di cui parli e hai sempre parlato tu...
a questo proposito mi scuso con te se sono stata acida...anche se sulla stanchezza di una persona che sbatte di qua e di la c'è poco da dire....è così purtroppo...il suo lavoro è questo e in qualche modo si deve campare...specie al giorno d'oggi...

non so assolutamente perchè oggi penso a queste cose...
a me il sesso non manca..non posso lamentarmi...


nono sono assatanata...non sto li a chiederlo ore quarti e momenti...però se non ci fosse mi mancherebbe....

è così grave in effetti?


----------



## Carola (8 Ottobre 2012)

ma che grave
è sano scusa

figrati sonoa cida pure io qualche volta

capirsi capire..è difficile soptutto in situazioni così:bandiera:


----------



## milli (8 Ottobre 2012)

Io l'ho vissuto.
E' terribile.
Ma è stata un'escalation.
Inizialmente la gravidanza e mi dicevo bè sono incinta magari fa effetto.
Poi dopo il parto........ho partorito magari fa effetto e comunque in quei periodi si è presi dal bimbo dal non dormire da mille novità.
Poi ho cominciato a contare da quanto tempo non c'era nulla.........
E fino a un certo punto ho cercato di avvicinarmi ma con una scusa o con un'altra mi allontanava.
Non so se in quel periodo, lungo, abbia avuto altro fuori, di quel periodo non so nulla.
Poi mi sono "seduta" non ho fatto più nulla.
Ricordo una cosa.
C'era una persona che ci aiutava nel lavoro e che un giorno,  dopo averci osservato insieme, mi disse: non sembrate marito e moglie piuttosto due colleghi. 
Ed aveva ragione.
Ma sono rimasta seduta.
Il tempo è passato ancora e lui ha cominciato a stare sempre più tempo attaccato a internet, in ufficio. A passarci ore e ore. E io ancora niente, mi ero come abituata. Ero quasi asessuata. E gli facevo battute del tipo che il contatto più intimo che avevo con lui era quando gli lavavo le mutande.
Poi ho scoperto quello che intortava su internet, mi sono arrabbiata (va be avrei dovuto fare qualcosa prima ma a forza di esssere rifiutata.........) e piano piano le cose hanno preso un'altra via.
Adesso siamo un'altra cosa............
Però non ho mai pensato a tradirlo. Non che mi ritenga un'eroina..............forse non mi è capitata l'occasione e comunque non essendomi capitata non posso dire come avrei agito.


----------



## tesla (8 Ottobre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> e aprloa vebndo rpesoa ttoa desso che mis tavo appassendo dietro un uomot alemne preso e comeptitivo d anon trovare






rose scusa è stato più forte di me :fischio:


non credo sia possibile che un partner si assenti fisicamente senza volgere altrove l'esubero dei suoi ormoni.
come dice il conte, e ahimè ho dovuto accettare una simile eventualità, "cane che non mangia in casa, mangia fuori".
per qualche tempo il partner "distratto" o assente magari è preda di un calo del desiderio, della routine, ma sono sicura che prima o poi cede ad altri, succubo della fiamma che sanno accendergli.
nel frattempo chi resta al palo, in attesa di capire cosa sta succedendo, viene eroso dai tarli, dai dubbi, dalla sofferenza, dalla sensazione di essere sbagliato, poco interessante, isolato, perso, abbandonato.
 si sta così male che sono arrivata a capire e comprendere Rose e altri che hanno ceduto al tradimento.
io non l'ho fatto, non avrei potuto, non ci sarei riuscita  o forse non ho avuto l'occasione.
ma vorrei averlo fatto.
invece di piangere silenziosamente nella mia parte di letto, di alzarmi nel cuore della notte insonne, di sentire la mancanza straziante di un abbraccio o di un bacio, mentre detestavo quel braccetto molle che mi abbracciava per dovere, come si abbraccia una puzzola di peluche, dovevo alzarmi, andarmen e scappare a tutta velocità.
altro che star lì inebetita a sentirla dire "non so se ti amo", "devo rincorrere le mie emozioni e i miei slanci", a vedere il suo viso girarsi mentre le davo un bacio.

ma vaffanculo.

ma vaffanculo veramente.

vaffanculissimo.

e mi metto anche una faccina da sola


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Si legge spesso di donne e uomini che tradiscono per assenza di movinmento sotto le prorpie lenzuola...
> donne stanche di elemosinare una carezza...donne che non si sentono più appagate...
> pur essendo contraria al tradimento ho riflettuto su una cosa...
> perchè dopo tempo il compagno cade in letargo...??
> ...


Sono sicuro di una cosa e nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa. Quando la coppia sta bene, sta bene in tutto compreso nel fare "l'amore" ed anche il sesso. Stando male nella coppia, mancanza di dialogo, scarsa attitudine a voler recepire o capire cosa è veramente un matrimonio, tanta attitudine nelle lamentale senza che questa possa in qualche modo essere di contributo ad un qualcosa di specifico, staticità, troppa sicurezza di se stessi e del rapporto stabilito ( che esso sia buono o pessimo) mancanza da entrambe le parti di quel pizzico di romanticismo atto a far capire all'altro/a che esso/essa esista, gesti di un qualsiasi tipo che rompano quella routine della coppia e che lasciano un messaggio chiaro di presenza e voglia di fare qualcosa per l'altro/a etc. 
Insomma no staticità ma molta apertura mentale di qualsiasi genere. Il resto viene da se.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Ottobre 2012)

Tesla, leggerti è sempre un piacere. non te l ho mai detto.


----------



## Carola (8 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> rose scusa è stato più forte di me :fischio:
> 
> 
> :sbronza:lo sos embro ubriacaaaa
> ...


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> con questo non voglio dire che il sesso sia una componente fondamentale...
> ma è pur sempre una componente...che ci deve essere...anche poco..ma che deve esistere...o no?
> 
> quindi quante colpe può avere in effetti una donna se dopo anni si lascia trasportare dalle carezze di un altro uomo...
> carezze che aveva dimenticato...?


Per me invece il sesso è una componente fondamentale. A parte periodi particolari, come la nascita di un figlio, un lutto, una depressione, o problemi di salute, io penso che in una coppia la normalitá sia fare sesso. E se in una coppia il sesso non è più un piacere, per quanto mi riguarda il rapporto si riduce a un legame fraterno, fatto magari di condivisione e progetti comuni, ma non certo di amore. Perchè per me, se è vero che puó esistere il sesso senza amore, non puó esistere l'amore senza il desiderio sessuale e l'attrazione fisica nei confronti del proprio partner.

Capisco quindi il desiderio di tornare a provare certe sensazioni che sono vitali e indispensabili per tutti noi. Comprendo un po' meno il voler trascinare per anni matrimoni in cui è palese che il desiderio e l'amore sono finiti.


----------



## tesla (8 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Tesla, leggerti è sempre un piacere. non te l ho mai detto.


grazie :amici:



Sole ha detto:


> Per me invece il sesso è una componente fondamentale. A parte periodi particolari, come la nascita di un figlio, un lutto, una depressione, o problemi di salute, io penso che in una coppia la normalitá sia fare sesso. E se in una coppia il sesso non è più un piacere, per quanto mi riguarda il rapporto si riduce a un legame fraterno, fatto magari di condivisione e progetti comuni, ma non certo di amore. Perchè per me, se è vero che puó esistere il sesso senza amore, non puó esistere l'amore senza il desiderio sessuale e l'attrazione fisica nei confronti del proprio partner.
> 
> Capisco quindi il desiderio di tornare a provare certe sensazioni che sono vitali e indispensabili per tutti noi. Comprendo un po' meno il voler trascinare per anni matrimoni in cui è palese che il desiderio e l'amore sono finiti.



ti quoto, è un punto di vista lucido e disincantato sulla realtà delle cose


----------



## demoralizio (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me invece il sesso è una componente fondamentale. A parte periodi particolari, come la nascita di un figlio, un lutto, una depressione, o problemi di salute, io penso che in una coppia la normalitá sia fare sesso. E se in una coppia il sesso non è più un piacere, per quanto mi riguarda il rapporto si riduce a un legame fraterno, fatto magari di condivisione e progetti comuni, ma non certo di amore. Perchè per me, se è vero che puó esistere il sesso senza amore, non puó esistere l'amore senza il desiderio sessuale e l'attrazione fisica nei confronti del proprio partner.
> 
> Capisco quindi il desiderio di tornare a provare certe sensazioni che sono vitali e indispensabili per tutti noi. Comprendo un po' meno il voler trascinare per anni matrimoni in cui è palese che il desiderio e l'amore sono finiti.


Ti quoto con violenza :up:

Il *buon *sesso (o fare l'amore, o scoparsi, o il nome che volete) indica il livello di complicità della coppia, per me questo è tutto, è l'essere unici per un'altra persona, sapere di conoscersi profondamente.

Questo, credo, è l'unico modo per portare avanti con felicità un rapporto


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ti quoto con violenza :up:
> 
> Il *buon *sesso (o fare l'amore, o scoparsi, o il nome che volete) indica il livello di complicità della coppia, per me questo è tutto, è l'essere unici per un'altra persona, sapere di conoscersi profondamente.


alla faccia del cazzo....ahahahah

a pensa' a quanti trombano avendo le sfogacazzi ed assimilati, coi cornuti inconsapevoli, nun me pare proprio cosi'...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> rose scusa è stato più forte di me :fischio:
> 
> 
> non credo sia possibile che un partner si assenti fisicamente senza volgere altrove l'esubero dei suoi ormoni.
> ...


approvata e quotata


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ti quoto con violenza :up:
> 
> Il buon sesso (o fare l'amore, o scoparsi, o il nome che volete) indica il livello di complicità della coppia, per me questo *è tutto*, è l'essere unici per un'altra persona, sapere di conoscersi profondamente.
> 
> Questo, credo, è l'unico modo per portare avanti con felicità un rapporto


questo non è tutto.
dovesse accadere un impedimento per malattia o altro riesco a pensare di andare avanti; senza l'ntimità e l'intesa cerebrale getterei la spugna.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me invece il sesso è una componente fondamentale. A parte periodi particolari, come la nascita di un figlio, un lutto, una depressione, o problemi di salute, io penso che in una coppia la normalitá sia fare sesso. E se in una coppia il sesso non è più un piacere, per quanto mi riguarda il rapporto si riduce a un legame fraterno, fatto magari di condivisione e progetti comuni, ma non certo di amore. Perchè per me, se è vero che puó esistere il sesso senza amore, *non puó esistere l'amore senza il desiderio sessuale e l'attrazione fisica nei confronti del proprio partner.
> 
> *Capisco quindi il desiderio di tornare a provare certe sensazioni che sono vitali e indispensabili per tutti noi. Comprendo un po' meno il voler trascinare per anni matrimoni in cui è palese che il desiderio e l'amore sono finiti.




già.....infatti la mia riflessione è partita da questo....


----------



## lothar57 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Si legge spesso di donne e uomini che tradiscono per assenza di movinmento sotto le prorpie lenzuola...
> donne stanche di elemosinare una carezza...donne che non si sentono più appagate...
> pur essendo contraria al tradimento ho riflettuto su una cosa...
> perchè dopo tempo il compagno cade in letargo...??
> ...


bel argomento...ho '...amica....che mi dice''niente da 3 anni''..venerdi'saluto grande amico e gli faccio''fatti valere a casa''be'mi risponde come immaginavo''a casa sono anni che niente''..lui si sfoga fuori..ma tipo 2-3 volte l'anno.
Senza sesso Annuccia non si puo'stare..lo pensavo anch'io sai..ero''fermo da soli sei gg..ma tra ven sab e dom..abbiamo stra recuperato..ma come fanno senza??


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo non è tutto.
> dovesse accadere un impedimento per malattia o altro riesco a pensare di andare avanti; senza l'ntimità e l'intesa cerebrale getterei la spugna.



qui non si sta parlando di malattia...
qui non stai parlando di un uomo che purtroppo essendo fisicamente impotente NON PUò

qui si parla di uomini ma anche di donne che non VOGLIONO per circostanze misteriose....

per quanto tempo minerva....


e poi anche in caso di malattia....
certo mi sentirei vile due volte è chiaro a ricercare qualcosa che mio marito purtroippo non può piu darmi...e magari rinuncerei...
ma non ti nego che dopo un anno...due...sarebbe faticoso..magari non farei nulla...non tradirei...ma starei male...
perchè non si può più..ma il desiderio dentro di te rimane...


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qui non si sta parlando di malattia...
> *qui non stai parlando di un uomo che purtroppo essendo fisicamente impotente NON PUò
> 
> *qui si parla di uomini ma anche di donne che non VOGLIONO per circostanze misteriose....
> ...


tolta la malattia, se non vogliono ..uomo o donna che siano , è più che ovvo che l'unione sia in crisi.
se invece esiste un problema medico e indipendente da volontà, sarà faticoso ma mi pare normale provarci.


----------



## milli (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qui non si sta parlando di malattia...
> qui non stai parlando di un uomo che purtroppo essendo fisicamente impotente NON PUò
> 
> qui si parla di uomini ma anche di donne che non VOGLIONO per circostanze misteriose....
> ...



ti straquoto


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2012)

Ci sono persone che sono anche poco interessate al sesso, eh. Uomini e donne.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Si legge spesso di donne e uomini che tradiscono per assenza di movinmento sotto le prorpie lenzuola...
> donne stanche di elemosinare una carezza...donne che non si sentono più appagate...
> pur essendo contraria al tradimento ho riflettuto su una cosa...
> perchè dopo tempo il compagno cade in letargo...??
> ...




affronti temi diversi nello stesso post

è difficile che due individui siano interessati al sesso con gli stessi tempi e la stessa intensità
mettili insieme per un lungo periodo  e gli scompensi sono serviti


quindi la domanda non è se si può far senza il sesso 
ma se nel momento in cui stai senza non per volontà tua hai le giuste motivazioni per aspettare


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> affronti temi diversi nello stesso post
> 
> è difficile che due individui siano interessati al sesso con gli stessi tempi e la stessa intensità
> mettili insieme per un lungo periodo e gli scompensi sono serviti
> ...


perfetto.
e dal momento in cui ritieni non sia lecito aspettare manifesterai il tuo disagio dichiarando la debolezza verso gli altri uomini e donne.

a quel punto il matrimonio potrà concludersi o continuare con un equilibrio condiviso da entrambi.e questo non è certo tradimento


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perfetto.
> e dal momento in cui ritieni non sia lecito aspettare manifesterai il tuo disagio dichiarando la debolezza verso gli altri uomini e donne.
> 
> a quel punto il matrimonio potrà concludersi o continuare con un equilibrio condiviso da entrambi.e questo non è certo tradimento



perfetto


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Ottobre 2012)

*'azz*

:giudice:


meglio che al tribbbunale.

condividd pure io.


----------



## Marina60 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me invece il sesso è una componente fondamentale. A parte periodi particolari, come la nascita di un figlio, un lutto, una depressione, o problemi di salute, io penso che in una coppia la normalitá sia fare sesso. E se in una coppia il sesso non è più un piacere, per quanto mi riguarda il rapporto si riduce a un legame fraterno, fatto magari di condivisione e progetti comuni, ma non certo di amore. Perchè per me, se è vero che puó esistere il sesso senza amore, non puó esistere l'amore senza il desiderio sessuale e l'attrazione fisica nei confronti del proprio partner.
> 
> Capisco quindi il desiderio di tornare a provare certe sensazioni che sono vitali e indispensabili per tutti noi.* Comprendo un po' meno il voler trascinare per anni matrimoni in cui è palese che il desiderio e l'amore sono finiti.*


*
*
Eppure succede in continuazione, forse l'amicizia fraterna sostituisce l'amore  e la passione .. ci si abitua a tutto e poi non si trova il coraggio di " vivere" di far soffrire il coniuge e i figli.. ma sono perfettamente d'accordo.... non esiste l'amore senza sesso.... chiamiamolo come vi pare ma non amore.. non più


----------



## Marina60 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che sono anche poco interessate al sesso, eh. Uomini e donne.


ok ci sta....ma dovrebbero avere almeno il coraggio di accettarne le conseguenze...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> [/B]
> Eppure succede in continuazione, forse *l'amicizia fraterna* sostituisce *l'amore  e la passione *.. ci si abitua a tutto e poi non si trova il coraggio di " vivere" di far soffrire il coniuge e i figli.. ma sono perfettamente d'accordo....* non esiste l'amore senza sesso.*... chiamiamolo come vi pare ma non amore.. non più




che non esista l'amore senza sesso è una grandissima fesseria

basterebbe il classico esempio delle coppie anziane insieme da una vita, che evidentemente non praticano più il sesso inteso come performance per smentire un'affermazione come quella sopra

fesseria dettata dall'ostinata volontà (immatura) di considerare l'amore come una qualcosa che deve mantenere gli stessi standard e gli stessi livelli di passione fisica all'infinito 

come se l'amicizia senza sesso non fosse una faccia dell'amore, ad esempio
come se quello che si prova talvolta per un animale non si possa definire amore
come se la spinta che muove certe missioni (civili e religiose) non fosse dettato dall'amore


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me invece il sesso è una componente fondamentale. A parte periodi particolari, come la nascita di un figlio, un lutto, una depressione, o problemi di salute, io penso che in una coppia la normalitá sia fare sesso. E se in una coppia il sesso non è più un piacere, per quanto mi riguarda il rapporto si riduce a un legame fraterno, fatto magari di condivisione e progetti comuni, ma non certo di amore. Perchè per me, se è vero che puó esistere il sesso senza amore, non puó esistere l'amore senza il desiderio sessuale e l'attrazione fisica nei confronti del proprio partner.
> 
> Capisco quindi il desiderio di tornare a provare certe sensazioni che sono vitali e indispensabili per tutti noi. Comprendo un po' meno il voler trascinare per anni matrimoni in cui è palese che* il desiderio e l'amore* sono finiti.



ecco un esempio di confusione di concetti

l'amore è ciò che rimane anche quando anche il desiderio prettamente fisico finisce

che poi ci siano matrimoni che si trascinano senza entrambe queste cose è constatabile


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che non esista l'amore senza sesso è una grandissima fesseria
> 
> basterebbe il classico esempio delle coppie anziane insieme da una vita, che evidentemente non praticano più il sesso inteso come performance per smentire un'affermazione come quella sopra
> 
> ...


le coppie anziane a loro volta sono state giovani...
ad una certa età da ENTRAMBE le parti il sesso lascia il posto ad altro....è normale..

io parlavo di copie giovani...
alcune anche troppo...
coppie in cui uno dei due per oscure circostanze decide per entrambi a questo punto di dire basta al sesso...
alle carezze..a tutto quello che ci fa stare bene...

passano mesi..un anno..due...l'altro è giusto che se ne senta privato...specie quando un perchè non esiste?....


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco un esempio di confusione di concetti
> 
> *'amore è ciò che rimane anche quando anche il desiderio prettamente fisico finisce
> *l
> che poi ci siano matrimoni che si trascinano senza entrambe queste cose è constatabile



senza dubbio rimane......
qui non si sta parlando di amore infatti...


----------



## milli (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> le coppie anziane a loro volta sono state giovani...
> ad una certa età da ENTRAMBE le parti il sesso lascia il posto ad altro....è normale..
> 
> io parlavo di copie giovani...
> ...



non limiti il discorso al sesso, ma anche a quelle attenzioni che ti fanno sentire importante per l'altro, giusto?


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> senza dubbio rimane......
> qui non si sta parlando di amore infatti...


scusa, annuccia.va bene che il thread lo hai aperto tu, ma se si allargano un po' i concetti non è che faccia male alla discussione.anzi


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> senza dubbio rimane......
> qui non si sta parlando di amore infatti...


Ah, ma quindi vediamo se ho capito: se tuo marito non ti desse quello che cerchi sessualmente parlando per un tot tempo, e tu ad un certo punto, nonostante i buoni propositi di non tradire, capitolassi con un altro. Ecco, tu ameresti ancora tuo marito, no?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2012)

Ho l'impressione che sia stia affrontando un discorso più volte discusso, cioè del matrimonio scoppiato perche in esso non esiste più nulla, ne dialogo, ne complicità ne carezze, ne fiori, ne uno sguardo particolare, ne un gesto che ti fa capire che sei importante, insomma quella capacità che l'intelletto dovrebbe dare alla persona di non diventare statico, non diventare sicuro dell'altra persona che ti sta accanto e dormire su quello.

In pratica ci vorrebbe quel pizzico di intelligenza e voglia, dove entrambe le persone maturano assieme, lasciando le poesie dei ragazzi a dei gesti da persone mature. 


Joey sul discorso che il sesso non possa piacere o non si è predisposti,  non sono d'accordo, lo accetto nella maniera in cui uno dei due non riesce a far sbloccare l'altro. Ma il sesso o amore fatto bene piace eccome. E piace a tutti.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> non limiti il discorso al sesso, ma anche a quelle *attenzioni* che ti fanno sentire importante per l'altro, giusto?


di quali attenzioni parli??...
se parli dei complimenti...degli sms...dei ti amo....quelli dipendono molto dal carattere della persona con cui stai
se mio marito è poco romantico...e ase lo è sempre stato non importa...capisco in altri modi che mi ama....

io parlavo di quell'intimità che di punto in bianco si spegne....da parte di uno dei due...
parlavo di quegli uomini che si lamentano perchè la moglie "non vuole mai"
di quelle donne che non riescono più a portare a letto il prorpio uomo...


semplicemente di questo...
e mi chiedevo per quanto tempo la cosa possa andare anche bene all'altro....


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, annuccia.va bene che il thread lo hai aperto tu, ma se si allargano un po' i concetti non è che faccia male alla discussione.anzi




per carità....mica volevo dire questo...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che sia stia affrontando un discorso più volte discusso, cioè del matrimonio scoppiato perche in esso non esiste più nulla, ne dialogo, ne complicità ne carezze, ne fiori, ne uno sguardo particolare, ne un gesto che ti fa capire che sei importante, insomma quella capacità che l'intelletto dovrebbe dare alla persona di non diventare statico, non diventare sicuro dell'altra persona che ti sta accanto e dormire su quello.
> 
> In pratica ci vorrebbe quel pizzico di intelligenza e voglia, dove entrambe le persone maturano assieme, lasciando le poesie dei ragazzi a dei gesti da persone mature.
> 
> ...


Temo proprio non sia così. E comunque, non nella stessa misura ciascuno.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> di quali attenzioni parli??...
> se parli dei complimenti...degli sms...dei ti amo....quelli dipendono molto dal carattere della persona con cui stai
> se mio marito è poco romantico...e ase lo è sempre stato non importa...capisco in altri modi che mi ama....
> 
> ...



Se si spegne è perchè entrambi lo hanno voluto. A parere mio per i motivi che ho scritto prima sopra.
Ma ciò non giustifica mai un tradimento, prima ci si lascia eventualmente.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo proprio non sia così. E comunque, non nella stessa misura ciascuno.


Bhe se fossimo robot sarebbe palese no ? Ma fino a prova contraria siamo essere umani, quindi risulta palese che cambia in base a tantissimi fattori. Cera bisogno di evidenziarlo dico io.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe se fossimo robot sarebbe palese no ? Ma fino a prova contraria siamo essere umani, quindi risulta palese che cambia in base a tantissimi fattori. Cera bisogno di evidenziarlo dico io.


Si. Perchè non sono tutti interessati al sesso allo stesso modo, o gli danno la stessa importanza. Non piace a tutti, no, come dicevi tu. C'è gente che vive benissimo senza.


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> di quali attenzioni parli??...
> se parli dei complimenti...degli sms...dei ti amo....quelli dipendono molto dal carattere della persona con cui stai
> se mio marito è poco romantico...e ase lo è sempre stato non importa...capisco in altri modi che mi ama....
> 
> ...


Annu' basta che uno dei due vuole ciulare e se ciula...

se no se "ciula" ner manico...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ma quindi vediamo se ho capito: se tuo marito non ti desse quello che cerchi sessualmente parlando per un tot tempo, e tu ad un certo punto, nonostante i buoni propositi di non tradire, capitolassi con un altro. Ecco, tu ameresti ancora tuo marito, no?



te la giro io
se tua moglie da domani per oscure circostanze...ti dicesse basta....
la ameresti cmq è chiaro...ma anche io al tuo posto...

passano glianni....
ti macherebbe quel che non c'è più....


----------



## battiato63 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> te la giro io
> se tua moglie da domani per oscure circostanze...ti dicesse basta....
> la ameresti cmq è chiaro...ma anche io al tuo posto...
> 
> ...



buongiorno splendida Annuccia


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> te la giro io
> se tua moglie da domani per oscure circostanze...ti dicesse basta....
> ...


a sto punto la parola e' una sola...

VIULEEEEEEEEEEENNZZZ!!!

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> te la giro io
> *se tua moglie da domani per oscure circostanze...ti dicesse basta....
> *la ameresti cmq è chiaro...ma anche io al tuo posto...
> 
> ...



Se mi dicesse basta così di botto, senza una motivazione, credo che andremmo incontro a ben altro che non "ti amo lo stesso" e buonanotte. 
Non intendevo quello. Comunque se scrivi che l'amore rimarrebbe tanto mi basta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> le coppie anziane a loro volta sono state giovani...
> ad una certa età* da ENTRAMBE le parti il sesso lascia il posto ad altro....è normale..*
> 
> io parlavo di copie giovani...
> ...





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> affronti temi diversi nello stesso post
> 
> è difficile che due individui siano interessati al sesso con gli stessi tempi e la stessa intensità
> mettili insieme per un lungo periodo  e gli scompensi sono serviti
> ...



io stavo rispondendo all'affermazione di Marina e Sole sulla possibilità che esista o meno l'amore senza il sesso

l'amore esiste di per sè: il sesso, l'intesa, la complicità e qualt'altro sono accessori con cui noi lo manifestiamo attraverso la nostra umanità e nella misura in cui siamo capaci. 

tutto le nostre riflessioni sul tema nascono dalla continua constatazione che le combinazioni tra modi di manifestare l'amore tra gli esseri umani sono infinite e non misurabili e non standardizzabili: che non sempre si combinano i tempi e i modi, e che un'ulteriore manifestazione dell'amore è la *volontà*  di combinarli nel rapporto di coppia, ad esempio. 

sicchè vedere che in un matrimonio non c'è più il sesso e da questo dedurre che non c'è più l'amore non è solo una fesseria, è una minchiata di dimensioni spaziali, nonchè una banale generalizzazione

a scanso di equivoci: indipendentemente da chi l'ha scritto o detto


a te rispondo quotandomi, e sottolineando quella frase in neretto

le giuste motivazioni devi cercarle e trovarle in te e nel rapporto:

i perchè (i motivi) esistono sempre

magari vengono nascosti o magari si fa finta di non vederli


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Perchè non sono tutti interessati al sesso allo stesso modo, o gli danno la stessa importanza. Non piace a tutti, no, come dicevi tu. C'è gente che vive benissimo senza.



Giusto, come ad esempio a qualche donna piace giocare con il giocattolino del cavallo, no? 
Ma che centra andare a ricercarsi delle conferme a qualcosa che non fa percentuale nei discorsi. E' chiaro che su diecimila persone c'è ne sia una a cui non piace il sesso, o non è interessato alla stessa maniera.
Quello che voglio dirti è che, non fa testo quello che scrivi. Farebbe testo soltanto nell'ipotesi che la percentuale delle persone a cui non piace il sesso, o non è interessato allo stesso modo e ci vive benissimo, fosse almeno da considerare come argomento data la valenza di tante persone interessate.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Giusto, come ad esempio a qualche donna piace giocare con il giocattolino del cavallo, no?
> Ma che centra andare a ricercarsi delle conferme a qualcosa che non fa percentuale nei discorsi. E' chiaro che su diecimila persone c'è ne sia una a cui non piace il sesso, o non è interessato alla stessa maniera.
> Quello che voglio dirti è che, non fa testo quello che scrivi. *Farebbe testo soltanto nell'ipotesi che la percentuale delle persone a cui non piace il sesso, o non è interessato allo stesso modo e ci vive benissimo, fosse almeno da considerare come argomento data la valenza di tante persone interessate*.



Ma guarda che mica sono poche, sai? Cioè: se ce ne sono tante a cui piace, non vuol dire che ce ne siano tante altre a cui, francamente, non frega più di tanto. Cioè, non è che piace al 99% dell'umanità ed esiste un 1% residuo che invece no. Le proporzioni, amico mio, non sono certo quelle.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Giusto, come ad esempio a qualche donna piace giocare con il giocattolino del cavallo, no?
> Ma che centra andare a ricercarsi delle conferme a qualcosa che non fa percentuale nei discorsi. E' chiaro che su diecimila persone c'è ne sia una a cui non piace il sesso, o non è interessato alla stessa maniera.
> Quello che voglio dirti è che, non fa testo quello che scrivi. Farebbe testo soltanto nell'ipotesi che la percentuale delle persone a cui non piace il sesso, o non è interessato allo stesso modo e ci vive benissimo, fosse almeno da considerare come argomento data la valenza di tante persone interessate.


temo che non sia come tu dici, Ultimo
 c'è sempre più gente poco interessata al sesso, per vari motivi


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che non esista l'amore senza sesso è una grandissima fesseria
> 
> basterebbe il classico esempio delle coppie anziane insieme da una vita, che evidentemente non praticano più il sesso inteso come performance per smentire un'affermazione come quella sopra
> 
> ...


Grande post...
Poi giovani?
Io penso alla testimonianza della mia amica che fa i vini.
Aveva poco più di vent'anni quando si è sposata e sei mesi dopo suo marito si è ammalato.
Lo ha accudito per 40 anni.
Se non è amore questo...non so...

:up::up::up::up:


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io stavo rispondendo all'affermazione di Marina e Sole sulla possibilità che esista o meno l'amore senza il sesso
> 
> l'amore esiste di per sè: il sesso, l'intesa, la complicità e qualt'altro sono accessori con cui noi lo manifestiamo attraverso la nostra umanità e nella misura in cui siamo capaci.
> 
> ...


e di converso e' deleterio anche illudersi che non ci siano problemi perche' si tromba tanto ...

a me per es. fa girare il cazzo leggere tradite e traditi che se li ri-scopano da subito e a loro dire anche molto mejo...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quindi quante colpe può avere in effetti una donna se dopo anni si lascia trasportare dalle carezze di un altro uomo...
> carezze che aveva dimenticato...?


Temo che la risposta sia troppo manipolabile a seconda delle circostanze col risultato di avere pareri molto diversi tra loro.

Io credo che il crollo della passione coinvolga sesso e amore indistintamente. Non credo si possano scindere l'amore in senso assoluto e il sesso in una coppia consolidata. Fermo restando, come già è stato detto, che il sesso senza amore sia possibile.

Insomma, in una coppia in perfetta saluta il crollo dell'amore corrisponde al crollo del desiderio fisico e viceversa. Il primo lascia spazio all'affetto, il secondo lascia posto al nulla. Ma entrambi sono andati, c'è poco da girarci intorno. Io credo che tutte le coppie, prima o poi, arrivino ad un punto morto. E' ineluttabile.

La domanda sarebbe in questo caso: "giunta al capolinea della passione, qual'è per una coppia la strada migliore da seguire? Quella dei sensi, o quella della ragione?"


----------



## lui (8 Ottobre 2012)

scusate se intervengo da non registrato, ma vorrei esprimere la mia.
per me non è concepibile un rapporto d'amore, una coppia, senza il sesso. questo rappresenta un punto cardine del rapporto.  se non c'è sesso, è finita l'attrazione verso l'altro/a, è finito qualcosa che magari ha rappresentato l'inizio di tutto.

è come se ad una bella cena mancasse un buon calice di vino.  


grazie. 

l.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> scusate se intervengo da non registrato, ma vorrei esprimere la mia.
> per me non è concepibile un rapporto d'amore, una coppia, senza il sesso. questo rappresenta un punto cardine del rapporto. se non c'è sesso, è finita l'attrazione verso l'altro/a, è finito qualcosa che magari ha rappresentato l'inizio di tutto.
> 
> è come se ad una bella cena mancasse un buon calice di vino.
> ...


ma infatti non si parla di una cena ma del cibo quotidiano che ti sostiene .c'è da intendersi sul tipo di rapporto di cui parliamo e in che punto della vita questo accade


----------



## lui (8 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti non si parla di una cena ma del cibo quotidiano che ti sostiene .c'è da intendersi sul tipo di rapporto di cui parliamo e in che punto della vita questo accade


non mi sono spiegato, non mi riferivo ad una cena di tanto in tanto ma a quella quotidiana.   

io sono sposato da 19 anni, il sesso c'è, ma non è quello di prima, non per mia mancanza, ma spesso lei è stanca etc. etc. 
la mia cena non è più completa, manca qualcosa, anzi per correttezza, il vino c'è ancora ma non è quello dell migliore botte.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegato, non mi riferivo ad una cena di tanto in tanto ma a quella quotidiana.
> 
> io sono sposato da 19 anni, il sesso c'è, ma non è quello di prima, non per mia mancanza, ma spesso lei è stanca etc. etc.
> la mia cena non è più completa, manca qualcosa, anzi per correttezza, il vino c'è ancora ma non è quello dell migliore botte.


E magari non sei più quello della migliore botte neanche tu, chissà.


----------



## Spider (8 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> rose scusa è stato più forte di me :fischio:
> 
> 
> non credo sia possibile che un partner si assenti fisicamente senza volgere altrove l'esubero dei suoi ormoni.
> ...


sei grande, grandissima!
mettitene pure due di faccine!


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegato, non mi riferivo ad una cena di tanto in tanto ma a quella quotidiana.
> 
> io sono sposato da 19 anni, il sesso c'è, ma non è quello di prima, *non per mia mancanza,* ma spesso lei è stanca etc. etc.
> la mia cena non è più completa, manca qualcosa, anzi per correttezza, il vino c'è ancora ma non è quello dell migliore botte.


sei sicuro di questo?
almeno contempla la possibilità che ci siano concause. in un matrimonio succede che ci siano periodi meno felici da questo punto di vista proprio a causa di difficoltà e stanchezza .
ma tu mi sembri sulla facile strada di chi, invece di chiarire e chiarirsi , preferirebbe passare alla distrazione con tanto di giustificazione autoassolvente


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegato, non mi riferivo ad una cena di tanto in tanto ma a quella quotidiana.
> 
> io sono sposato da 19 anni, il sesso c'è, ma non è quello di prima, non per mia mancanza,* ma spesso lei è stanca etc*. etc.
> la mia cena non è più completa, manca qualcosa, anzi per correttezza, il vino c'è ancora ma non è quello dell migliore botte.


vedi in qeusto caso potresti far qualcosa per alleviare la sua stanchezzza.....

la soluzione esiste...

aiutala tu a mettere il vino a tavola....e vedrai che potrai nuovamente mangiare con soddisfazione...


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

Ecco, io tutte queste belle cose sull'unione che funziona lo stesso se si condividono altre cose, sul fatto che il compagno di una vita non puoi sceglierlo in base alla passione, che è effimera... le ho pensate tutte quando ho deciso di sposarmi, dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento. Mi sono detta: mi sacrificherò quando devo... e per il resto... abbiamo un'unione salda, bella, fatta di tanti interessi comuni, come non potrò mai sperare di costruirla con nessun altro.

Come no! Bella stupidaggine, ho fatto! 

 Prima o poi arriva qualcuno che ti ricorda che nella vita anche l'amore fisico gioca un ruolo non indifferente. E tu ti lasci andare non tanto per voglia di una sana scopata, ma perché scopri che avere un COMPAGNO è differente da vivere con un FRATELLO.

Bando ai piagnistei personali...

Ciascuno di noi sa chi è la persona che ha al fianco. Se il mio uomo era un vulcano e oggi mi guarda una volta a settimana... ma c'è poco da andare a pensare che sia CAMBIATO. Santo cielo, quante donne si illudono che il proprio compagno abbia raggiunto la pace dei sensi? Ma che davvero? Ragazze, già la vita è piena di autolesionisti che permettono agli altri di prenderli a martellate sugli attributi (la qui presente, in primis...) NO MINCHIATE, PLEASE!!!! Se una storia è andata, è andata... ma almeno, rendersene conto PRIMA di prendere la musata contro il muro... almeno con la testa, se il cuore non dà retta (e di solito non dà retta).


----------



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che non esista l'amore senza sesso è una grandissima fesseria
> 
> basterebbe il classico esempio delle coppie anziane insieme da una vita, che evidentemente non praticano più il sesso inteso come performance per smentire un'affermazione come quella sopra
> 
> ...


Concordo ......


e l'amore dei genitori verso i figli non è amore?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Ecco, io tutte queste belle cose sull'unione che funziona lo stesso se si condividono altre cose, sul fatto che il compagno di una vita non puoi sceglierlo in base alla passione, che è effimera... le ho pensate tutte quando ho deciso di sposarmi, dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento. Mi sono detta: mi sacrificherò quando devo... e per il resto... abbiamo un'unione salda, bella, fatta di tanti interessi comuni, come non potrò mai sperare di costruirla con nessun altro.
> 
> Come no! Bella stupidaggine, ho fatto!
> 
> ...


io dico che un pò di sana autocritica non ti farebbe male


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Ecco, io tutte queste belle cose sull'unione che funziona lo stesso se si condividono altre cose, sul fatto che il compagno di una vita non puoi sceglierlo in base alla passione, che è effimera... *le ho pensate tutte quando ho deciso di sposarmi, dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento. *Mi sono detta: mi sacrificherò quando devo... e per il resto... abbiamo un'unione salda, bella, fatta di tanti interessi comuni, come non potrò mai sperare di costruirla con nessun altro.
> 
> Come no! Bella stupidaggine, ho fatto!
> 
> ...


E quanto anni sono che sei sposata?


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io dico che un pò di sana autocritica non ti farebbe male


Più che dire, come ho fatto, che sono una minchiona?
Le martellate sulle gengive non me la sento... chiedo perdono!


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quanto anni sono che sei sposata?


Tre.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Concordo ......
> 
> 
> e l'amore dei genitori verso i figli non è amore?



esatto

proviamo a pensare come mai alla pronuncia della parola amore
la prima cosa che passa per la testa del 90% della gente è l'amore di coppia con annessa passione, sesso e farfalle nello stomaco


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Più che dire, come ho fatto, che sono una minchiona?
> Le martellate sulle gengive non me la sento... chiedo perdono!


prova co' la pala allora...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Più che dire, come ho fatto, che sono una minchiona?
> Le martellate sulle gengive non me la sento... chiedo perdono!


io ho detto sana autocritica, non dirti che sei una minchiona


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Tre.


Boh. Tre lustri passati così sono tristi assai. Ma poi, dico, dopo dodici anni di fidanzamento sapevi bene a cosa andavi incontro. Io ste scelte davvero non le capirò mai.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Tre lustri passati così sono tristi assai. Ma poi, dico, dopo dodici anni di fidanzamento sapevi bene a cosa andavi incontro. Io ste scelte davvero non le capirò mai.


lustri?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lustri?


Tre lustri = quindici anni.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tre lustri = quindici anni.


ah, scusa ....avevo letto tre anni.li hai sommati al fidanzamento


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Tre lustri passati così sono tristi assai. Ma poi, dico, dopo dodici anni di fidanzamento sapevi bene a cosa andavi incontro. Io ste scelte davvero non le capirò mai.


Lo sapevo sì! Ma ho voluto convincermi che tanto la passione, per CHIUNQUE potessi provarla, presto o tardi sarebbe comunque finita. Tanto valeva dare peso a tutte le altre cose. Anzi, pensa, credevo che il fatto di non essere accecata dalla passione costituisse un vantaggio... perché sceglievo di sposare quell'uomo in base a un affetto tenero e "lucido", senza "occhiali rosa" a disturbare la visuale...
Sono le scelte di chi si illude che l'amore sia una cosa nobile e il sesso un orpello trascurabile. Poi scopre che senza sesso, anche l'amore (coniugale, chiaro, non filiale o amicale) è un tavolino con due zampe e... AMEN.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Lo sapevo sì! Ma ho voluto convincermi che tanto la passione, per CHIUNQUE potessi provarla, presto o tardi sarebbe comunque finita. Tanto valeva dare peso a tutte le altre cose. Anzi, pensa, credevo che il fatto di non essere accecata dalla passione costituisse un vantaggio... perché sceglievo di sposare quell'uomo in base a un affetto tenero e "lucido", senza "occhiali rosa" a disturbare la visuale...
> Sono le scelte di chi si illude che l'amore sia una cosa nobile e il sesso un orpello trascurabile. Poi scopre che senza sesso, anche l'amore (coniugale, chiaro, non filiale o amicale) è un tavolino con due zampe e... AMEN.



come mai questo tavolino ha 2 zampe???


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Lo sapevo sì! Ma ho voluto convincermi che tanto la passione, per CHIUNQUE potessi provarla, presto o tardi sarebbe comunque finita. Tanto valeva dare peso a tutte le altre cose. Anzi, pensa, credevo che il fatto di non essere accecata dalla passione costituisse un vantaggio... perché sceglievo di sposare quell'uomo in base a un affetto tenero e "lucido", senza "occhiali rosa" a disturbare la visuale...
> Sono le scelte di chi si illude che l'amore sia una cosa nobile e il sesso un orpello trascurabile. Poi scopre che senza sesso, anche l'amore (coniugale, chiaro, non filiale o amicale) è un tavolino con due zampe e... AMEN.


Si, ma dodici anni. Non uno, non due, non tre. DODICI. Non conto quelli del matrimonio, ma dodici anni senza passione è allucinante. Cioè, un conto è che finisca, ma meglio che finisca piuttosto che non ci sia affatto. Senza contare che se hai passato quindici anni con quella persona penso che, tranne che tu non abbia l'età del cucco, non hai avuto chissà quali altre storie.


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Ecco, io tutte queste belle cose sull'unione che funziona lo stesso se si condividono altre cose, sul fatto che il compagno di una vita non puoi sceglierlo in base alla passione, che è effimera... le ho pensate tutte quando ho deciso di sposarmi, dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento. Mi sono detta: mi sacrificherò quando devo... e per il resto... abbiamo un'unione salda, bella, fatta di tanti interessi comuni, come non potrò mai sperare di costruirla con nessun altro.
> 
> Come no! Bella stupidaggine, ho fatto!
> 
> ...


mi sembrerebbe piu' che altro un "ripiego"...

nun me sembri una che abbia fatto molte battaglie e fattasi doverosamente le ossa...

ma perche' vi sposate cosi' alla cazzo?


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma dodici anni. Non uno, non due, non tre. DODICI. Non conto quelli del matrimonio, ma dodici anni senza passione è allucinante. Cioè, un conto è che finisca, ma meglio che finisca piuttosto che non ci sia affatto. Senza contare che se hai passato quindici anni con quella persona penso che, tranne che tu non abbia l'età del cucco, non hai avuto chissà quali altre storie.


No, non ho l'età del cucco...  e ho avuto altre storie. 
Ma mica dodici anni di zero assoluto, eh! La cosa si è spenta poco a poco...


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma dodici anni. Non uno, non due, non tre. DODICI. Non conto quelli del matrimonio, ma dodici anni senza passione è allucinante. Cioè, un conto è che finisca, ma meglio che finisca *piuttosto che non ci sia affatto*. Senza contare che se hai passato quindici anni con quella persona penso che, tranne che tu non abbia l'età del cucco, non hai avuto chissà quali altre storie.


ecco questo invece è masochismo....


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> No, non ho l'età del cucco...  e ho avuto altre storie.
> *Ma mica dodici anni di zero assoluto, eh! La cosa si è spenta poco a poco...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> come mai?


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> come mai questo tavolino ha 2 zampe???


Perché volenti o nolenti, bisogna riconoscere che il sesso è la terza. Almeno, per chi ha questo tipo di esigenza... se poi uno, come diceva qualcuno qui dentro, non è mai stato interessato e mai lo sarà... il discorso cambia, è chiaro.
Però bisogna essere davvero ben sicuri che funzioni così per tutti e due.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> No, non ho l'età del cucco...  e ho avuto altre storie.
> Ma mica dodici anni di zero assoluto, eh! La cosa si è spenta poco a poco...


Altre storie notevolmente meno importanti, immagino. Dico a livello di lunghezza temporale. E dopo che la passione si è spenta te lo sei sposato, quando erano rimaste solo le ceneri? Ammazza.


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> No, non ho l'età del cucco...  e ho avuto altre storie.
> Ma mica dodici anni di zero assoluto, eh! La cosa si è spenta poco a poco...


e figuriamoci gli altri prima de questo che elementi rari...


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Satin ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No, non ho l'età del cucco...  e ho avuto altre storie.
> ...


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Altre storie notevolmente meno importanti, immagino. Dico a livello di lunghezza temporale. E dopo che la passione si è spenta te lo sei sposato, quando erano rimaste solo le ceneri? Ammazza.


C'erano le ceneri della passione. Il resto non sembrava e non era moribondo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Perché non c'era affinità, lo viviamo in modo troppo diverso. All'inizio, quando c'è la passione, ti sembra che funzioni. Poi, col tempo, ti accorgi che* quel modo di fare l'amore *non ti appartiene, non ti dice niente e non ti attira più.


che modo? scusa la mia mancanza di fantasia ma non capisco cosa tu intenda.
anche perché sono dell'idea che è la persona che ti fa godere , non le performances


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> C'erano le ceneri della passione. Il resto non sembrava e non era moribondo.


ma famme capi...

visto che a te er motore e' ancora su di giri mentre a lui no, se lo "provochi" nun se mette piu' in moto?

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebina (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perché non c'era affinità, lo viviamo in modo troppo diverso. All'inizio, quando c'è la passione, ti sembra che funzioni. Poi, col tempo, ti accorgi che quel modo di fare l'amore non ti appartiene, non ti dice niente e non ti attira più.
> ...


----------



## Tebina (8 Ottobre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Satin ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma tu glielo hai detto?
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perché non c'era affinità, lo viviamo in modo troppo diverso. All'inizio, quando c'è la passione, ti sembra che funzioni. Poi, col tempo, ti accorgi che quel modo di fare l'amore non ti appartiene, non ti dice niente e non ti attira più.
> ...


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Tebina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > avevi detto...
> ...


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Tebina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > avevi detto...
> ...


----------



## Tebina (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Tebina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Gliel'ho fatto capire in tutti i modi in cui una donna può farti capire queste cose.
> ...


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Tebina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Gliel'ho fatto capire in tutti i modi in cui una donna può farti capire queste cose.
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> rose scusa è stato più forte di me :fischio:
> 
> 
> non credo sia possibile che un partner si assenti fisicamente senza volgere altrove l'esubero dei suoi ormoni.
> ...




Devi essere stata malissimo e mi spiace .....

In effetti quando sia arriva a piangere dall'altra parte del letto e magari anche in silenzio per non farsi sentire magari qualche problemino c'è.....
E invece di scappare ad alta velicità chiedersi "ma che cazzo stò facendo?".....


Bhò io ancora non capisco l'ostinazione di farsi del male....


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Satin ha detto:
> 
> 
> > scusami cara...
> ...


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ecco, io volevo proprio rispondere alla tua domanda... quanto incide?
> ...


----------



## lui (8 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> Satin ha detto:
> 
> 
> > stavo giusto aspettando il momento in cui sarebbe apparsa l'obbligatoria cultura bigotta.
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qui non si sta parlando di malattia...
> qui non stai parlando di un uomo che purtroppo essendo fisicamente impotente NON PUò
> 
> qui si parla di uomini ma anche di donne che non VOGLIONO per circostanze misteriose....
> ...




Credimi le circostanzde non sono mai misteriose.....

dopo un anni o due .....il perchè lo sai ma non vuoi ammetterlo....

Mi sembra sia stata tu a dire che tempo fa hai avuto un calo di libido.....
Il motivo lo sapevi?
Lui ne era al corrente sempre che se ne sia accorto?


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> stavo giusto aspettando il momento in cui sarebbe apparsa l'obbligatoria cultura bigotta.
> no, quello che qualifica l'amore di coppia è l'incastro cerebrale uomo-donna .il sesso non deve mancare quando si progetta, certo.



Il sesso E' soprattutto un fatto CEREBRALE. L'eccitazione risiede prima di tutto lì...

La cultura bigotta è un fatto. I valori sono una cosa, i sottoprodotti di quei valori, tra cui un certo condizionamento diffuso, sono un'altra. Non do assolutamente giudizi di merito, dico solo che ci hanno insegnato così.


----------



## Duchessa (8 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che non esista l'amore senza sesso è una grandissima fesseria
> 
> basterebbe il classico esempio delle coppie anziane insieme da una vita, che evidentemente non praticano più il sesso inteso come performance per smentire un'affermazione come quella sopra
> 
> ...


Oh finalmente!!
Ora
cercasi vocabolo alternativo per un utilizzo più adeguato


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei sicuro di questo?
> almeno contempla la possibilità che ci siano concause. in un matrimonio succede che ci siano periodi meno felici da questo punto di vista proprio a causa di difficoltà e stanchezza .
> ma tu mi sembri sulla facile strada di chi, invece di chiarire e chiarirsi , preferirebbe passare alla distrazione con tanto di giustificazione autoassolvente



sinceramente ho provato, riprovato, spesso ricevo scuse banali per giustificare il "no", e sai, la priva volta transeat, la seconda pure, anche la terza, poi ti stanchi e ti stanca e eviti anche ad un approccio, aspettando che lei si faccia avanti. Spesso mi sono negato anch'io, più per ripicca che per voglia, ma sono personali, parliamo più del generale, ch'è meglio.


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Il sesso E' soprattutto un fatto CEREBRALE. L'eccitazione risiede prima di tutto lì...
> 
> La cultura bigotta è un fatto. I valori sono una cosa, i sottoprodotti di quei valori, tra cui un certo condizionamento diffuso, sono un'altra. Non do assolutamente giudizi di merito, dico solo che ci hanno insegnato così.


cioe' tu vorresti godere in modo meno bigotto mentre quel bigottone di tuo marito non vuole?

ma cazzo, chi c'ha er er pane nun c'ha li denti e vice e versa...

sai che fai inkazzare, sappilo...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Ecco, io tutte queste belle cose sull'unione che funziona lo stesso se si condividono altre cose, sul fatto che il compagno di una vita non puoi sceglierlo in base alla passione, che è effimera... le ho pensate tutte quando ho deciso di sposarmi, dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento. Mi sono detta: mi sacrificherò quando devo... e per il resto... abbiamo un'unione salda, bella, fatta di tanti interessi comuni, come non potrò mai sperare di costruirla con nessun altro.
> 
> Come no! Bella stupidaggine, ho fatto!
> 
> ...



Secondo me  l'unione salda è riuscire a mantenere la propria 
individualità ....
Saper sempre distinguere il TU e IO ricordasi che prima di essere coppia si era singoli individui....


----------



## Duchessa (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Satin ha detto:
> 
> 
> > scusami cara...
> ...


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sinceramente ho provato, riprovato, spesso ricevo scuse banali per giustificare il "no", e sai, la priva volta transeat, la seconda pure, anche la terza, poi ti stanchi e ti stanca e eviti anche ad un approccio, aspettando che lei si faccia avanti. Spesso mi sono negato anch'io, più per ripicca che per voglia, ma sono personali, parliamo più del generale, ch'è meglio.


forse non sei convincente...e tua moglie idem...

e poi che cazzo si deve chiedere? na' grazia alla madonna?

ahahahahah


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> rose scusa è stato più forte di me :fischio:
> 
> 
> non credo sia possibile che un partner si assenti fisicamente senza volgere altrove l'esubero dei suoi ormoni.
> ...



Tesla quello che hai scritto è tristissimo, è la descrizione della fine di un amore, secondo me


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Satin ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma vi siete conosciuti alla maratona per Santiago de Compostela?
> ...


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Secondo me l'unione salda è riuscire a mantenere la propria
> individualità ....
> Saper sempre distinguere il TU e IO ricordasi che prima di essere coppia si era singoli individui....


Mille volte SI'... questo è parlare!
Non solo prima, ma anche dopo si è due individui. Ciascuno nella coppia dovrebbe continuare ad essere se stesso... sennò si ritrova con i piedi in una scarpa troppo stretta e prima o poi... la lancia in aria.


----------



## lui (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> forse non sei convincente...e tua moglie idem...
> 
> e poi che cazzo si deve chiedere? na' grazia alla madonna?
> 
> ahahahahah



in questo forum hanno ragione nel dire che esiste chi se le merita e chi no, tu sembri appartenere al primo gruppo.


----------



## lui (8 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Secondo me  l'unione salda è riuscire a mantenere la propria
> individualità ....
> Saper sempre distinguere il TU e IO ricordasi che prima di essere coppia si era singoli individui....


l'individualità nel sesso? non la capisco, tranne che.................


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Mille volte SI'... questo è parlare!
> Non solo prima, ma anche dopo si è due individui. Ciascuno nella coppia dovrebbe continuare ad essere se stesso... sennò si ritrova con i piedi in una scarpa troppo stretta e prima o poi... la lancia in aria.


ma allora sei in contraddizione....

se devi rispettare l'individuo di tuo marito che adesso e' diverso da ieri, de che te lagni?

lo vuoi rispettare nel suo non voler piu' ciulare con "allegria" con te, compensando il tutto adeguatamente fuori casa?

ma e' roba da chiodi...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> in questo forum hanno ragione nel dire che esiste chi se le merita e chi no, tu sembri appartenere al primo gruppo.


co' sembra te sei sarvato in corner...ahahahahah

invece nel tuo caso, indovino?

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> l'individualità nel sesso? non la capisco, tranne che.................



Non credo parlasse di sesso, amico onanista.


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> invece di piangere silenziosamente nella mia parte di letto, di alzarmi nel cuore della notte insonne, di sentire la mancanza straziante di un abbraccio o di un bacio, mentre detestavo quel braccetto molle che mi abbracciava per dovere, come si abbraccia una puzzola di peluche, dovevo alzarmi, andarmen e scappare a tutta velocità.
> altro che star lì inebetita a sentirla dire "non so se ti amo", "devo rincorrere le mie emozioni e i miei slanci", a vedere il suo viso girarsi mentre le davo un bacio.
> 
> ma vaffanculo.
> ...


Lo accetti un abbraccio da una stronza fedifraga?
:angelo:


----------



## Duchessa (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma allora sei in contraddizione....
> 
> se devi rispettare l'individuo di tuo marito che adesso e' diverso da ieri, de che te lagni?
> 
> ...


Occhio... tu togli un po' di termini da scaricatore e qualche sarcasmo qua e là, e qualche utente comincerà ad approvarti. E poi, come farai?


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Occhio... tu togli un po' di termini da scaricatore e qualche sarcasmo qua e là, e qualche utente comincerà ad approvarti. E poi, come farai?


io punto solo alle regine...

tze'...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> l'individualità nel sesso? non la capisco, tranne che.................



Veramente non era inteso per questo....
Il mio post era relativo sulla solidità  di una unione......
Sempre secondo il mio modo di vedere le cose.....


E comunque sono del parere che invece di farmi tutte queste paranoie sul perchè 
e per come il mio partner non fa più sesso con me o non lo fa appagante ecc..ecc...

a meno che non ci siano motive plausibili di svariato genere ....
mi arrangio diversamente .....
E non lo faccio per ripicca o vendetta ma perchè non è sempre detto che la persona che hai al tuo 
fianco possa soddisfare appieno le tue esigenze .....


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> .....
> E comunque sono del parere che invece di farmi tutte queste paranoie sul perchè
> e per come il mio partner non fa più sesso con me o non lo fa appagante ecc..ecc...
> 
> .....


me sa che non aspetti altro...

quindi co' te basta che uno se scorda un compleanno e se ritrova er palco di un alce...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me sa che non aspetti altro...
> 
> quindi co' te basta che uno se scorda un compleanno e se ritrova er palco di un alce...
> 
> ahahahah



la più bella che mi sono sentita raccontare (dalla medesima):

una tipa ha fatto le corna al marito dopo un anno esatto di matrimonio perchè lui non aveva approvato l'idea di ri-vestirsi coi vestiti di nozze alla festa del primo anniversario assieme agli amici.


----------



## lui (8 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non credo parlasse di sesso, amico onanista.



onanista, ho dovuto cercare su wiki per comprenderne il significato, grazie.


----------



## KaiserSoze (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Si legge spesso di donne e uomini che tradiscono per assenza di movinmento sotto le prorpie lenzuola...
> donne stanche di elemosinare una carezza...donne che non si sentono più appagate...
> pur essendo contraria al tradimento ho riflettuto su una cosa...
> perchè dopo tempo il compagno cade in letargo...??
> ...



Non condivido il dire il sesso non è una "componente fondamentale". Lo è eccome. E ti dico che per quanto mi riguarda il tradimento non deriva dalla mancanza di carezze o attenzioni...anzi, ti dirò una cosa che forse ti sembrerà paradossale...ho tradito di più nei momenti più "focosi" del mio matrimonio.
Quando non facevamo l'amore, per problemi di salute di lei che si sono un po' protratti...assolutamente non avevo voglia di cercarmi altro.

La mancanza di attenzioni in ogni caso non "giustifica" nulla. I problemi bisogna affrontarli, quando ci sono. E se non si trova la soluzione si deve ammettere una sconfitta. Se si tradisce perchè c'è un problema evidente come questo nella coppia, si sta cercando di nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto.

PS: nonostante tutto, penso che il tradimento non sia mai giustificabile.

E' la mia esperienza. Spazio ad altre.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me sa che non aspetti altro...
> 
> quindi co' te basta che uno se scorda un compleanno e se ritrova er palco di un alce...
> 
> ahahahah



Che esageratooooo.........

Però mai nessuno ha osato tanto:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la più bella che mi sono sentita raccontare (dalla medesima):
> 
> una tipa ha fatto le corna al marito dopo un anno esatto di matrimonio perchè lui non aveva approvato l'idea di ri-vestirsi coi vestiti di nozze alla festa del primo anniversario assieme agli amici.


so' gia' passati da qua?

ahahahah


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la più bella che mi sono sentita raccontare (dalla medesima):
> 
> una tipa ha fatto le corna al marito dopo un anno esatto di matrimonio perchè lui non aveva approvato l'idea di ri-vestirsi coi vestiti di nozze alla festa del primo anniversario assieme agli amici.



ma poi l'ha reso noto al marito?
per gli anniversari del futuro:singleeye:


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma poi l'ha reso noto al marito?
> per gli anniversari del futuro:singleeye:


no ma er marito se domanda perche' ogni anno alle feste aumentano gli amici....

masculi...

ahahahah


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> no ma er marito se domanda perche' ogni anno alle feste aumentano gli amici....
> 
> masculi...
> 
> ahahahah



ma tu perchè non gli hai ancora spiegato l'arcano?


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma tu perchè non gli hai ancora spiegato l'arcano?


stordita, va' che so' amici de Chiara mica miei...oseno'...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> so' gia' passati da qua?
> 
> ahahahah


:rotfl:critino:rotfl:


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma allora sei in contraddizione....
> 
> se devi rispettare l'individuo di tuo marito che adesso e' diverso da ieri, de che te lagni?
> 
> ...



Ma io lo rispetto perfettamente, l'individuo che è. Solo che ho preso atto che non è più compatibile con l'individuo che sono io.
E chi ha detto che lui non vuole più farlo in allegria?
Sono io che non voglio più farlo in tristezza!


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Ottobre 2012)

maddai chiara, è chiaro che era una scusa quella.

certo che andarlo pure a dire in giro:rotfl:


ma quanta deficentite c'è in giro.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2012)

vabbé





Non Registrato ha detto:


> sinceramente ho provato, riprovato, spesso ricevo scuse banali per giustificare il "no", e sai, la priva volta transeat, la seconda pure, anche la terza, poi ti stanchi e ti stanca e eviti anche ad un approccio, aspettando che lei si faccia avanti. *Spesso mi sono negato anch'io, più per ripicca *che per voglia, ma sono personali, parliamo più del generale, ch'è meglio.


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> stordita, va' che so' amici de Chiara mica miei...oseno'...
> 
> ahahahah



una telefonatina?:rotfl:


----------



## lui (8 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé


e già


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Ma io lo rispetto perfettamente, l'individuo che è. Solo che ho preso atto che non è più compatibile con l'individuo che sono io.
> E chi ha detto che lui non vuole più farlo in allegria?
> Sono io che non voglio più farlo in tristezza!


te devi riprogramma' un attimino er concetto di rispetto...

lo rispetti facendolo cornuto?...

col cazzo...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Ma io lo rispetto perfettamente, l'individuo che è. Solo che ho preso atto che non è più compatibile con l'individuo che sono io.
> E chi ha detto che lui non vuole più farlo in allegria?
> Sono io che non voglio più farlo in tristezza!




Concentto profondo che non riesco a comprendere


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2012)

un riassuntino?


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te devi riprogramma' un attimino er concetto di rispetto...
> 
> *lo rispetti facendolo cornuto*?...
> 
> ...


embè
è un valore aggiunto a chi le porta.


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> una telefonatina?:rotfl:


a na' radio...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Concentto profondo che non riesco a comprendere






sei antica.  devi rimodulare i tuoi valori.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> un riassuntino?




ma nemmeno per idea


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> un riassuntino?



riassunto: che si deve fare quando uno/a dorme sempre?


----------



## lui (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy, come sei capitato da queste parti?


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> exStermy, come sei capitato da queste parti?


pe' da' na' mano ad un lui...

preferivo na' lei, ma c'e' tempo...

ahahahah


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te devi riprogramma' un attimino er concetto di rispetto...
> 
> lo rispetti facendolo cornuto?...
> 
> ...


Lo rispetto perché non mi affanno a cercargli difetti che giustifichino le mie azioni. Io non gli addosso colpe che non ha, c'è gente che tradisce perché "ma lui ha fatto questo e quello... si è comportato così e cosà"... 

Te devi riprogramma' il concetto di proprietà privata... che non è applicabile a un essere umano.
Quindi io rispetto lui, e resto mia. "Cornuto" è proprio un concetto del cavolo in sé.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pe' da' na' mano ad un lui...
> 
> preferivo na' lei, ma c'e' tempo...
> 
> ahahahah


ma na mano de che?  
ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Lo rispetto perché non mi affanno a cercargli difetti che giustifichino le mie azioni. Io non gli addosso colpe che non ha, c'è gente che tradisce perché "ma lui ha fatto questo e quello... si è comportato così e cosà"...
> 
> Io te devo riprogramma' il concetto di proprietà privata... che non è applicabile a un essere umano.
> Quindi io rispetto lui, e resto mia. "Cornuto" è proprio un concetto del cavolo in sé.


azz, te scopi altri perche' il tuo lui nun te scopa piu' e manco gli chiedi spiegazioni perche' lo "rispetti" e ce vieni a di' che invece sei pure trasparente ed immacolata?

che tu sia un po' zoccola c'hai mai pensato?

ahahahah


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azz, te scopi altri perche' il tuo lui nun te scopa piu' e manco gli chiedi spiegazioni perche' lo "rispetti" e ce vieni a di' che invece sei pure trasparente ed immacolata?
> 
> che tu sia un po' zoccola c'hai mai pensato?
> 
> ahahahah



Ma chi te l'ha messa in testa 'sta cosa che lui non mi scopa più? Forse ti sei già perso qualche altra mia risposta alla stessa domanda. Dal che deduco che non serve dartene altre.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Lo rispetto perché non mi affanno a cercargli difetti che giustifichino le mie azioni. Io non gli addosso colpe che non ha, c'è gente che tradisce perché "ma lui ha fatto questo e quello... si è comportato così e cosà"...
> 
> Te devi riprogramma' il concetto di proprietà privata... che non è applicabile a un essere umano.
> Quindi io rispetto lui, e resto mia. "Cornuto" è proprio un concetto del cavolo in sé.



a parte il fatto che quelli che consideriamo _difetti _non è che si cerchino , ma solitamente si verbalizzano quando nel lungo periodo questi comportamenti che riteniamo difettosi *se non rivisti e corretti  *creano difficoltà nella relazione.


poi, non è il concetto_ di proprietà _che si vuole difendere, ma  quello di salvaguardare e onorare le aspettive di colui /lei che ci dice e si comporta con amore, e quindi attenzione verso i sentimenti che proviamo.


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Ma chi te l'ha messa in testa 'sta cosa che lui non mi scopa più? Forse ti sei già perso qualche altra mia risposta alla stessa domanda. Dal che deduco che non serve dartene altre.


ao' hai detto che te scopa ormai ad ogni morte de papa e t'ammoscia pure a palla perche' manco te soddisfa piu'...

mo' se invece dici che n'attivita' frequente te risulta, allora levo senza indugi il po' a prima...

ahahahahah


----------



## Satin (8 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che quelli che consideriamo _difetti _non è che si cerchino , ma solitamente si verbalizzano quando nel lungo periodo questi comportamenti che riteniamo difettosi *se non rivisti e corretti *creano difficoltà nella relazione.
> 
> 
> poi, non è il concetto_ di proprietà _che si vuole difendere, ma quello di salvaguardare e onorare le aspettive di colui /lei che ci dice e si comporta con amore, e quindi attenzione verso i sentimenti che proviamo.



Sono d'accordo su tutto quello che hai scritto. Compreso l'onore che si deve alle aspettative e l'attenzione ai sentimenti. 

L'espressione "cornuto" mi dà la sensazione che chi la usa consideri la "vittima" come Fantozzi a cui è stato rubato il portafogli. Nella fattispecie, mio marito non è Fantozzi e io non sono un portafogli.
Con buona pace di chi butta sempre tutto in vacca.


----------



## tesla (8 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhò io ancora non capisco l'ostinazione di farsi del male....


credo che non si abbia la forza di allontanarsi


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Ottobre 2012)

*satin*



Satin ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto quello che hai scritto. Compreso l'onore che si deve alle aspettative e l'attenzione ai sentimenti.
> 
> L'espressione "cornuto" mi la sensazione che chi la usa consideri la "vittima" come Fantozzi a cui è stato rubato il portafogli. Nella fattispecie, mio marito non è Fantozzi e io non sono un portafogli.
> Con buona pace di chi butta sempre tutto in vacca.


nemmeno a me piace quel termine, perchè banalizza un qualcosa che per chi le subisce non è da banalizzare.


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto quello che hai scritto. Compreso l'onore che si deve alle aspettative e l'attenzione ai sentimenti.
> 
> L'espressione "cornuto" mi la sensazione che chi la usa consideri la "vittima" come Fantozzi a cui è stato rubato il portafogli. Nella fattispecie, mio marito non è Fantozzi e io non sono un portafogli.
> Con buona pace di chi butta sempre tutto in vacca.


te, nun te rendi conto di quali affermazioni ridicole ci hai reso partecipi, ma nella tua pregevole posizione so' normali e le pezze che cerchi di mettere sono pure peggio del buco...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto quello che hai scritto. Compreso l'onore che si deve alle aspettative e l'attenzione ai sentimenti.
> 
> L'espressione "cornuto" mi dà la sensazione che chi la usa consideri la "vittima" come Fantozzi a cui è stato rubato il portafogli. Nella fattispecie, mio marito non è Fantozzi e io non sono un portafogli.
> Con buona pace di chi butta sempre tutto in vacca.



ma, diciamo che se ti rubano il portafogli te ne accorgi eccome
tuo marito invece non sa nulla, mi pare; ergo, il non voler paragonarti ad una sua "proprietà" non ha molto senso, secondo me


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Si legge spesso di donne e uomini che tradiscono per assenza di movinmento sotto le prorpie lenzuola...
> donne stanche di elemosinare una carezza...donne che non si sentono più appagate...
> pur essendo contraria al tradimento ho riflettuto su una cosa...
> perchè dopo tempo il compagno cade in letargo...??
> ...


ammetto che mi inquieti


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ammetto che mi inquieti



non leggermi....


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma, diciamo che se ti rubano il portafogli te ne accorgi eccome
> tuo marito invece non sa nulla, mi pare; ergo, il non voler paragonarti ad una sua "proprietà" non ha molto senso, secondo me


minchia, quell'omino li' lo usa praticamente come uno stallone o un vibratore e visto che se so' scaricate le pile, provvede fuori e pero' viene qua a fa' na' la lezione su proprieta' e rispetto...

poi dice che uno e' volgare...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non leggermi....


è che non capisco perchè ti sia venuto un pensiero simile proprio dopo aver fatto l'amore.....


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che non capisco perchè ti sia venuto un pensiero simile proprio dopo aver fatto l'amore.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è che non capisco perchè ti sia venuto un pensiero simile proprio dopo aver fatto l'amore.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non mi pare


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e che ne so....
> pensavo se tutto questo un giorno dovesse finire...
> se lui mi dicesse"non mi interessa più"....
> 
> ...


quindi mo' chiudi pure sto 3d?

ahahahah


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> minchia, quell'omino li' lo usa praticamente come uno stallone o un vibratore e visto che se so' scaricate le pile, provvede fuori e pero' viene qua a fa' na' la lezione su proprieta' e rispetto...
> 
> poi dice che uno e' volgare...
> 
> ahahahah



ma io non ho capito 'sta storia della proprietà
forse perchè il matrimonio è un contratto? in tal caso, taccio


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io non ho capito 'sta storia della proprietà
> forse perchè il matrimonio è un contratto? in tal caso, taccio


e' semplice...

lei ha capito dai miei scritti che se uno ha voglia di ciulare, l'altro/a deve starci e se c'e' qualcosa che ci aggrada di piu' e' leggittimo chiedere al partner di adeguarsi (e viceversa)...

lei invece non si azzarda a chiedere all'ex ganzo di scopare meglio perche' "lo rispetta", non e' di sua proprieta', salvo poi cornificarlo a nastro co' stalloni in tournee'....

sublime...

ahahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perplesso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > è che non capisco perchè ti sia venuto un pensiero simile proprio dopo aver fatto l'amore.....
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perplesso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > è che non capisco perchè ti sia venuto un pensiero simile proprio dopo aver fatto l'amore.....
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' semplice...
> 
> lei ha capito dai miei scritti che se uno ha voglia di ciulare, l'altro/a deve starci e se c'e' qualcosa che ci aggrada di piu' e' leggittimo chiedere al partner di adeguarsi (e viceversa)...
> 
> ...




qui stà purtroppo l'errore madormnale
perchè chiederti di farlo come mi piace significa che è con te che voglio farlo...che è il nostro sesso che voglio migliorare...
altrimenti chiederei altrove no?...

è semplice...


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > nah. sbagliato,perchè? non è sulla linea del giusto o dello sbagliato che la si deve vedere questa cosa.
> ...


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qui stà purtroppo l'errore madormnale
> perchè chiederti di farlo come mi piace significa che è con te che voglio farlo...che è il nostro sesso che voglio migliorare...
> altrimenti chiederei altrove no?...
> 
> è semplice...


ma so' tutte scuse...

e' evidente che il trincerarsi sul non voler chiedere per un falso senso di "riguardo/rispetto" come migliorare il sesso col partner e' perche' si hanno ormai le palle piene...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma so' tutte scuse...
> 
> e' evidente che il trincerarsi sul non voler chiedere per un falso senso di "riguardo/rispetto" come migliorare il sesso col partner e' perche' si hanno ormai le palle piene...
> 
> ahahahah


però sai..non so se sia il caso di satin..non ho letto la sua storia...
ci sono uomini che si offendono davvero di fronte ad un intervento come dire "correttivo "da parte della moglie...

ma anche in questo caso basta avere tatto....e non arrendersi...


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perplesso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a mio marito mai...
> ...


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perplesso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a mio marito mai...
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Annuccia..macche'hai fatto benissimo..e'un tema importante.E se lo dico io credici...vengo e vedo sempre post da poco........infatti ben modesto e'il mio contributo---
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > daje de tacco, daje de punta...
> ...


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> però sai..non so se sia il caso di satin..non ho letto la sua storia...
> ci sono uomini che si offendono davvero di fronte ad un intervento come dire "correttivo "da parte della moglie...
> 
> ma anche in questo caso basta avere tatto....e non arrendersi...


ma infatti....i problemi so' altri...


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ERO ZOCCOLA STE
> LO AMMETTO E ME LO DICO DA SOLA...
> ma ero giovane....
> 
> ...


ma figurati...ahahahah

comunque per quello t'ho sempre detto che la tua comprensione e metabolizzazione rapida di cio' che ha fatto tuo marito deriva dal tuo essere duplice, anche se i fatti non sono coevi al suo...


----------



## Annuccia (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma figurati...ahahahah
> 
> comunque per quello t'ho sempre detto che la tua comprensione e metabolizzazione rapida di cio' che ha fatto tuo marito deriva dal tuo essere duplice, *anche se i fatti non sono coevi al suo*...


hai ragione ci mancherebbe...

ma mo basta..mi avete fatto le palle trite ...
è passata ormai ci state a pensare piu voi che me....

è uno stronzo e io sono una scema...dai così tagliamo la testa al toro e smettiamo di parlare di me..ok?


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Concordo ......
> 
> 
> e l'amore dei genitori verso i figli non è amore?


Mi sembra evidente che qui si stesse parlando dell'amore in una coppia.

Certo che l'amore esiste in mille forme: l'amore per un genitore, per un figlio, per un caro amico sono tutte forme di amore, eccome. Ma diverse dall'amore che si prova per la persona che scegli di avere accanto.

L'amore per il tuo uomo nasce dall'attrazione sessuale. Con la condivisione dell'intimità e del sesso si alimenta il rapporto, si crea una dimensione ludica, appagante, coinvolgente.

In una coppia di persone giovani, in un'età in cui il sesso è comunque un bisogno fisiologico, ma anche un modo di comunicare e di esprimersi attraverso il canale corporeo, la mancanza di sesso per assenza di desiderio nei confronti dell'altro è indice di un malessere di coppia.

Non parliamo di anziani e non parliamo di figli. Parliamo di donne e uomini che non trovano più desiderabile il proprio compagno, che evitano il contatto fisico con lui/lei, che vivono il sesso come un dovere da espletare in modo sbrigativo o, nei casi più gravi, come un argomento da evitare a prescindere.

Non credo di avere le idee confuse quando dico che in questi casi, per quanto sia grande l'affetto che si prova per l'altro, per quanto siano profondi i legami e la condivisione di progetti e quotidianità, c'è un malessere di fondo che, a mio avviso, indica che la coppia non è sana e che ha dei problemi.

Poi si può scegliere di vivere un rapporto di coppia che resti un sodalizio, un procedere insieme aiutandosi vicendevolmente e sostenendosi affettivamente, anche rimuovendo totalmente la sfera della sessualità dalla propria esistenza o rivolgendosi altrove per appagare gli istinti sessuali. Ma in questi casi, per me, l'amore per come lo intendo io viene meno. E la coppia si regge su un legame che, a mio parere, non è più basato sull'amore.

Certamente il sesso non è l'unica componente importante. Io sono stata quasi vent'anni con mio marito, a letto abbiamo sempre funzionato bene eppure ci siamo lasciati lo stesso. Ma ho conosciuto diverse donne della mia età rifiutate dal proprio marito e non desiderate, e tutte loro, sentendosi vive e bisognose di quella parte di amore che a loro veniva negato, non erano felici nella loro coppia. E io non riesco a percepire i loro mariti come uomini innamorati. Sarà una fesseria di proporzioni galattiche, ma questa è la mia umile opinione sull'argomento che vale tanto quanto le altre, temo


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2012)

Forse qui abbiamo la confusione tra un modello di coppia basato sull'amore erotico, e un modello di coppia basato sull'amore inteso come agape.

Sto verbo greco agapeo, possiamo tradurlo con, voglio entrare in comunione con te.

Mentre ero giovane pensavo, anch'io, ed erroneamente che fosse l'amore erotico il carburante di un sano rapporto di coppia. Poi ho incominciato a riflettere sul fatto che l'amore erotico, sia come tutta quella parte inferiore di un missile, che serve...motori con forza di spinta enormi, grande dispendio di energie...che servono per fare in modo che il missile vinca la forza di gravità ed entri in orbita.

Quando questi motori non servono più perchè il missile è sfuggito dalla forza gravitazionale terrestre, vengono sganciati e vanno alla deriva dello spazio come oggetti inutili e in sovrappiù.

Mi sono persuaso che in una coppia mentre ci si nutre dell'amore erotico, deve crescere in essa, come in un humus, degli altri elementi che invece fanno parte dell'amore inteso come agape. E ivi, i sentimenti, magari si raffreddano nella veemenza della loro espressione carnale e passionale, ma si impiantano ben dentro nel cuore.

Ed ecco che ci fa da guida, da cartina tornasole, da nostra stella polare, questo sentimento profondo che ci fa amare nonostante tutto...per cui le forze negative assumono pesi relativi...e invece di scatenare una guerra ogni volta che si riceve una piccola delusione ( tipico degli adolescenti) due persone affettivamente mature, hanno questo sentimento profondo che fa da contraltare....ed esso si nutre anche di speranza e temperanza, di saper valutare con calma le situazioni, di saper sopportare l'altro nelle sue manchevolezze e nelle sue asperità.

Ed è così che vediamo coppie di vecchia data, in cui l'intesa psicologica, spirituale ed emotiva è assoluta, e magari qualche volta aiutandosi l'un l'altro a fare le scale ci si guarda indietro cn gli occhi e ci si dice...ah da giovani scopavamo come ricci, ma allora era fondamentale per tutti e due questo, ora invece è fondamentale altro, perchè unendoci giorno dopo giorno, cazzo ci abbiamo messo una vita, ma ora siamo parte inscindibile l'uno dell'altra. 

Uniti, non più io e te, non più noi, ma gli UNI.
L'uno per l'altra, l'una per l'altro.

In altre parole le coppie felici camminano una vita assieme per la stessa strada e lo stesso percorso, con lo stesso ritmo, e arrivare a questo richiede molta fatica e sacrificio, perchè magari lui è un centrometrista capace di fare rapidissime ma brevi corse, lei invece magari è una fondista.

E il letargo dei sensi è sempre un guaio, quando è per uno dei due.

Trovo, infine, che la nostra epoca, e la nostra società sia veramente ossessionata dal sesso, in cui l'eccitazione genitale è stimolata in ogni dove e con ogni mezzo, mentre non si riflette sui sentimenti, o sul fatto che l'unione di un uomo e una donna, dato che da essa ne deriva la conservazione della specie umana, è sempre stata in qualche modo regolamentata e istituzionalizzata.

Terribile e terrificante comunque, l'espressione delle nostre donne, quando lui, raggiunge la pace dei sensi, dicono...non l'è pì omo. 

Ma anche,  come analizza argutamente il posner, indagare ed analizzare come la sessualità umana e l'istituzione del matrimonio siano sempre state regolamentate.

A conti fatti e dopo mille e più vicissitudini penso questo, e questo pensiero mi ha fatto chiudere molto a riccio: 
Non banalizziamo il sesso.

Ma proviamo a farlo con una persona dopo che la conosciamo molto bene, dove l'attrazione sia un veicolo che ci guida e trasporta e non un'onda che ci travolge e ci rende come dire naufraghi nel mare dell'essere.


----------



## Marina60 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Satin ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ecco, io volevo proprio rispondere alla tua domanda... quanto incide?
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Io credo sia il collante per eccellenza della coppia. senza il quale il " noi " diviene, una relazione amicale quando non conflittuale... e dirò di più  l'attrazione dovrebbe essere reciproca  e  gli approcci non a senso unico.... almeno a me questo è capitato; quando ti rendi conto che se non sei tu a creare l'atmosfera giusta a proporti più o meno esplicitamente dall'altra parte c'è il deserto... incominci a farti  ( e a fare ) delle domande, a sentirti inadeguata, non più attraente ( per una donna poi credo sia ancora più devastante ) e poi smetti di cercarlo, smetti per non sbattere ancora il  muso contro una porta chiusa e ti allontani  poco alla volta....smetti di sperare , senti sulla pelle la sua indifferenza.... Se alla fine , come è successo a me, cerchi calore fra altre lenzuola non sono gli ormoni  a muoverti ma il bisogno di sentirsi viva di contare ancora qualcosa  anche affettivamente, per qualcuno....


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## tesla (8 Ottobre 2012)

ma conte sei posseduto? hai scritto un papiro eccelso


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Satin ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io credo sia il collante per eccellenza della coppia. senza il quale il " noi " diviene, una relazione amicale quando non conflittuale... e dirò di più  l'attrazione dovrebbe essere reciproca  e  gli approcci non a senso unico.... almeno a me questo è capitato; quando ti rendi conto che se non sei tu a creare l'atmosfera giusta a proporti più o meno esplicitamente dall'altra parte c'è il deserto... incominci a farti  ( e a fare ) delle domande, a sentirti inadeguata, non più attraente ( per una donna poi credo sia ancora più devastante ) e poi smetti di cercarlo, smetti per non sbattere ancora il  muso contro una porta chiusa e ti allontani  poco alla volta....smetti di sperare , senti sulla pelle la sua indifferenza.... Se alla fine , come è successo a me, cerchi calore fra altre lenzuola non sono gli ormoni  a muoverti ma il bisogno di sentirsi viva di contare ancora qualcosa  anche affettivamente, per qualcuno....
> ...


----------



## Marina60 (8 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Marina60 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non riesco ad intervenire in questo 3d... Ma quoto il tuo post
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > perchè esce " originariamente scritto da Satin " ?
> ...


----------



## Spider (8 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse qui abbiamo la confusione tra un modello di coppia basato sull'amore erotico, e un modello di coppia basato sull'amore inteso come agape.
> 
> Sto verbo greco agapeo, possiamo tradurlo con, voglio entrare in comunione con te.
> 
> ...


bello Conte!
certo però la tua analisi, non esclude la possibilità di tradire.. anzi.
Se in fondo il mio amore carnale per te si è trasformato..e escludiamo la senile età da tutto questo,
ma hanno preso  forza e  sopravvento altre sensazioni e altre emozioni...anche la possibilità di guardare ad altro mi deve essere concessa.. perchè mica tutto è simbiotico o lineare... tu hai fatto una strada.. io magari ci sto arrivando, ma non ancora.
Forse qui si spiega perchè tanti Traditori non lascerebbero mai la propria parte ufficiale.
Amano tutto in fondo di lui, sono in sintonia, in simbiosi, anche nel quotidiano ma qualcosa manca, non tanto, appunto quell'affettività.. ma il ricordo di essere ancora desiderati.. e non solo apprezzati per quello che si è e sei stato.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> perchè esce " originariamente scritto da Satin " ?


Forse perchè il primo mona che sbaglia a quotare fa trascinare l'errore nei secoli dei secoli amen.


----------



## Marina60 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non sono idioti...sono persone fragili.....
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> bello Conte!
> certo però la tua analisi, non esclude la possibilità di tradire.. anzi.
> Se in fondo il mio amore carnale per te si è trasformato..e escludiamo la senile età da tutto questo,
> ma hanno preso  forza e  sopravvento altre sensazioni e altre emozioni...anche la possibilità di guardare ad altro mi deve essere concessa.. perchè mica tutto è simbiotico o lineare... tu hai fatto una strada.. io magari ci sto arrivando, ma non ancora.
> ...


Dobbiamo intenderci un attimo.
Ancora sul fraintendimento del termine tradire nelle accezioni di significante che oramai ne diamo qui dentro.
Ho sempre distinto tra tradimento e sesso extraconiugale.
Mi sono reso conto che ho sempre dato per scontato e naturale, fisiologico, data tutta questa attrazione uomo e donna , E SOPRATTUTTO, grazie alle mie esperienze affettive, dopo aver metabolizzato le delusioni, che sia facile, finire a letto con altre persone. Questo non inficia i sentimenti che io provo per te. Perchè questi sono miei, naturali e spontanei e lo sono a prescindere dei tuoi. Ripeto io sono una persona che fa un enorme fatica a percepire l'amore degli altri, percepisco forte i miei sentimenti.

Cioè però facile amarti quando va tutto bene.
E' nei guai che si misura la tempra di una persona non trovi?

Spider, allora teniamo conto del mio limite, per quanto una donna mi ami, IO, non crederò MAI alla sua fedeltà.
Quindi meno si spertica a dirmi che è fedele, meglio è...
Più mi dice, eh ma sai, può capitare qualche svarione, qualche sbandata, qualche casin...che CONDIVIDERO' con te, più io le credo.

Per il resto, so di non essere un uomo molto amabile.
Ci vuole con me una pazienza infinita.
E soprattutto sono poco incline al perdono.

Tuba parlava di istruzioni per l'uso.
Ok...
Io le mie te le do.

Ma ad esse mi attengo.

L'aspetto che mi può ferire diciamo così in un tradimento, è il darmi da intendere cose che non sono, quindi io non starei MAI con una donna che non ha il coraggio delle sue azioni.

Se scopro che non ha il coraggio delle sue azioni: la mollo in tronco, perchè non è affidabile, e non mi va di vivere in mezzo alle sabbie mobili, mi conosco, se lei non è un porto sicuro e saldo, la lascio, perchè conoscendomi, una donna inaffidabile mi fa diventare sospettoso, e pieno di manie di persecuzion.

Spider sono fatto così...
Tu mi dici sono una persona onesta, io sento dentro di me una vocina che mi dice...Occhio Conte questo sarà abile nel fotterti.

Faccio di tutto per non farmi deludere dalle persone.
Perchè poi so che non ho pietà.

E ti dico...
Mi hai fracassato i maroni per una vita sulla tua onestà: ecco l'ho messa alla prova e tu mi hai venduto per due soldi.
Quindi capisci da te, che io, non voglio più avere niente a che fare con te. E non mi dispiace.

Se una donna mi ama e mi conosce.
Ed è un briciolo intelligente, sa che se lei non ha più certe voglie, io non la tormento, ma cerco altrove.
E non è un ricatto: ma solo un dato di fatto.

Immaginiamo lo stress per chi non se la sente di fare certe cose perchè gli manca lo stimolo e doverle fare pur di far contento l'altro.

Amore, a casa mia è: Mi rendo conto che tu hai bisogni ed esigenze che io da solo non riesco a soddisfare, tu vedi se riesci a ridimensionare i tuoi bisogni e le tue richieste, e io chiuderò un occhio sul fatto che insomma ci siamo capiti.

Un conto è chiedere, un poco per volta, in un rapporto: un conto è prendere e basta.

Poi io non so gli altri, ma nel tempo, ho imparato a "vedere" quando è aria per moche e quando non lo è.
E lo dico, con l'immenso sforzo di una mente molto fantasiosa ed immaginifica.

Sarei il primo a dire...
Ma come...Se ho voglia io...come fai a non avere voglia tu?

E sono passato...pure per il ti amo, ma non ti desidero...

E se non è stata messa a dura prova la mia fede lì...io non so proprio dove eh?

Per me tradimento resta solo questo.
Ti amo, e poi invece non è vero niente.

( ma per me na ciulada extra non è affatto la prova del nove che non è vero niente)

La prova del nove è come tu mi tratti giorno dopo giorno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Ottobre 2012)

Due grandissimi post. Grazie, Conte!


----------



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sembra evidente che qui si stesse parlando dell'amore in una coppia.
> 
> Certo che l'amore esiste in mille forme: l'amore per un genitore, per un figlio, per un caro amico sono tutte forme di amore, eccome. Ma diverse dall'amore che si prova per la persona che scegli di avere accanto.
> 
> ...




Per me invece amore può voler dir tutto e niente......
Non misuro l'amore in base all'attrazione fisica che provo nei confronti di mio marito o di un'altra persona ....

IO "amo"  in modo molto più semplice .......
Non mi sono mai lasciata ofuscare la mente dalla mia componente ormonale ......
ma prima ho sempre cercato di vedere l'altro nella sua totalità....(ed è per questo che parlo spesso di contorno)....
Forse non ho mai passato la fase di innamoramento dove tutto è un'illusione ....
O forse spesso sono stata delusa e questo mi  ha sempre riportato con i piedi per terra......e di conseguenza ho sempre lasciato da parte gli aspetti negativi cercando di tirare fuori , anche se a volte ,in minima parte il positivo cercando di appoggiarmi a questo per affrontare il negativo......

POi mi sento di dire che dopo tanti anni è normale ,almeno per me che venga meno
 l'attrazione sessuale intesa come "oddio quando ti vedo ti salterei addosso".....
Ma è più una cosa "FAcciamo all'amore perchè sono momenti in cui ti sento vicino".....
DAto che il quotidiano volere o volare ti allontana ......
E nonostante manchi questo picco di ormone :
Mi alzo allle 5 o non vado a letto per preparare il thè da mettere nel termos  e far scaldare croissantùche mio marito  si porta per colazione al lavoro in alternativa a panini di salame e bevande che per problemi di salute non può più 
consumare ......e questo per me è amore.....
Passo di casa alle 22 per salutarlo e dargli il bacio della buona notte per poi tornare al lavoro sapendo che poi lui va a dormire .....e questo per me è amore.....
Ho sempre accettato di venire dopo i suoi Hobby perchè per me è importante non reprimere nulla di tuo per un'altra persona ....e questo per me è amore......

E tante altra cose per me sono amore nei confronti di mio marito ,e che lui fa per me,anche senza tanto sesso ......
Che non nego ci vuole ma non solo un'accanita sessuaomane .....


Quindi per me amore è tutto in gesti e verso qualuque  persona o cosa a cui di dedichi  con passione senza volere  nulla in cambio...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> L'amore per il tuo uomo nasce dall'attrazione sessuale.


Solo di una cosa sono sicuro:
Per me l'attrazione sessuale verso una donna non ha nulla a che vedere con l'amore che posso provare o non provare per lei.

Se ripercorro la mia vicenda affettiva ho scoperto che l'amore verso una donna in me è suscitato da quanto, ma soprattutto da come lei mi piace.

L'attrazione sessuale mi ha sempre giocato bruttissimi scherzi.
Ok sono attratto.

La conosco, si dato che ero attratto, sognavo il sesso con lei.

Tempo quindici minuti...

Mi si è stagliata una cosa così nella testa...

Ma porc...porc...porc...ma perchè non tace sta qui...
E desso come mi libero di lei...

Ho amato solo donne che:
prima mi sono piaciute
poi ho provato il desiderio di fare l'amore con loro.

Altrimenti non si capisce perchè esistano uomini decisamente poco attraenti accompagnati da donne bellissime.

Ma forse mi sono spiegato male e confondo l'attrazione sessuale con il bisogno di ciulare.


----------



## Duchessa (8 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse qui abbiamo la confusione tra un modello di coppia basato sull'amore erotico, e un modello di coppia basato sull'amore inteso come agape.
> 
> Sto verbo greco agapeo, possiamo tradurlo con, voglio entrare in comunione con te.
> 
> ...


:umile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse qui abbiamo la confusione tra un modello di coppia basato sull'amore erotico, e un modello di coppia basato sull'amore inteso come agape.
> 
> Sto verbo greco agapeo, possiamo tradurlo con, voglio entrare in comunione con te.
> 
> ...


Ecco, quando scrivi post come questo mi fai venire una rabbia per tutti quelli in cui cojoni e basta...:mrgreen: Comunque quoto e condivido completamente... non posso approvare.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco, quando scrivi post come questo mi fai venire una rabbia per tutti quelli in cui cojoni e basta...:mrgreen: Comunque quoto e condivido completamente... non posso approvare.


Ma se osservi ultimamente il conte va poco dietro alle minchiate...

Guarda questo:





Erosdice: “Sono attratto da te”.
Storgedice:“Sono imparentato a te”.
Philiadice: “Ti vogliodavvero bene”.
Agape dice: “Ti amo”.

Eros si basa sulle ghiandole.
Storge si basa sui legami familiari.
Philia si basa sulle emozioni.
Agapesi basa sulle decisioni, è un atto della volontà.

Eros dice: “Ti amo perché sono attratto da te”.
Storge dice: “Ti amo perché siamo imparentati”.
Philia dice: “Ti amo perché mi piace stare con te”.
Agape dice: “Ti amo”, non “Ti amo se…”,né “Ti amo perché
…” ma soltanto “Ti amo”
 Per vivere la vita pienamente abbiamo bisogno di una combinazione di questi tipi di amore. 

Agape è il segreto di tutti i rapporti umani che durano nel tempo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per me invece amore può voler dir tutto e niente......
> Non misuro l'amore in base all'attrazione fisica che provo nei confronti di mio marito o di un'altra persona ....
> 
> IO "amo"  in modo molto più semplice .......
> ...


"L’amore, nella fase dell’adolescenza, ha pur sempre un significato particolare.
Proprio perchè è’ vissuto come valore assoluto, si vedono nella persona amata soltanto qualità: perciò nascono continue delusioni.
L’amore vero e autentico è una sintesi di tre fattori: intimità – passione – impegno. Quando è presente soltanto l’intimità nasce la simpatia;
Quando è presente soltanto la passione c’è l’infatuazione;
Quando è presente soltanto l’impegno si ha l’amore vuoto.
Se manca l’impegno e sono presenti sia l’intimità sia la passione nasce l’amore romantico; nel caso, invece, che venga a mancare l’intimità e sono presenti sia la passione sia l’impegno si ha un amore fatuo; se infine, manca la passione e sono presenti sia l’intimità quanto l’impegno si ha un sodalizio d’amore."


----------



## Marina60 (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per me invece amore può voler dir tutto e niente......
> Non misuro l'amore in base all'attrazione fisica che provo nei confronti di mio marito o di un'altra persona ....
> 
> IO "amo"  in modo molto più semplice .......
> ...


E' vero .. l'amore è fatto di piccole e grandi attenzioni quotidiane, e si può stare benissimo  in coppia anche se la vita sessuale non è particolarmente infuocata...oppure decidere insieme  che  " non è più tempo" e dedicarsi l'un l'altro  senza più passione.....ma dovrebbe essere una strada percorsa insieme.... E' diverso, molto diverso quando uno dei due  si allontana, senza un motivo apparente, dal talamo nuziale..l'altro rimane solo  chiedendosi cosa c'è di sbagliata in in lui... Poi di solito ci si allontana  lo fa in maniera totale... per non creare equivoci, per non correre il rischio di essere frainteso si nega e ti nega qualsiasi contatto fisico... a tempo indeterminato......prova a immaginare questo scenario nel tuo matrimonio e dimmi se  qualche dubbio sul vostro amore non si insinuerebbe.....


----------



## Marina60 (9 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> "L’amore, nella fase dell’adolescenza, ha pur sempre un significato particolare.
> Proprio perchè è’ vissuto come valore assoluto, si vedono nella persona amata soltanto qualità: perciò nascono continue delusioni.
> L’amore vero e autentico è una sintesi di tre fattori: intimità – passione – impegno. Quando è presente soltanto l’intimità nasce la simpatia;
> Quando è presente soltanto la passione c’è l’infatuazione;
> ...


la teoria del triangolo dell'amore di Sternberg....


----------



## Marina60 (9 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solo di una cosa sono sicuro:
> Per me l'attrazione sessuale verso una donna non ha nulla a che vedere con l'amore che posso provare o non provare per lei.
> 
> Se ripercorro la mia vicenda affettiva ho scoperto che l'amore verso una donna in me è suscitato da quanto, ma soprattutto da come lei mi piace.
> ...


In effetti... qui si sta parlando d'altro.... di rapporti più o meno sanciti da contratto, ma in teoria consolidati nel tempo.... dove uno ha scelto l'altro, e viceversa, per condividere un progetto di vita e a un certo punto uno degli attori  decide di non concedersi più....Ho sempre creduto e sostenuto che  " il noi " ha bisogno di spazi personali ma l'intimità e la passione dovrebbero rappresentare un terreno d'incontro....oppure c'è qualcosa che non va.....Non puoi dirmi ti amo se non vuoi nemmeno sfiorarmi.....


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solo di una cosa sono sicuro:
> Per me l'attrazione sessuale verso una donna non ha nulla a che vedere con l'amore che posso provare o non provare per lei.
> 
> Se ripercorro la mia vicenda affettiva ho scoperto che l'amore verso una donna in me è suscitato da quanto, ma soprattutto da come lei mi piace.
> ...


Dire che l'amore nasce dall'attrazione non vuol dire che si riduca a quello. Altrimenti ci innamoreremmo di ogni uomo o donna attraente in cui ci imbattiamo e chiaramente non è così. Né l'attrazione ha a che vedere sempre e comunque con la bellezza. Io posso trovare irresistibile un uomo non bello, ma che ha il potere di attrarre su di sè la mia attenzione per motivi difficilmente spiegabili a parole.

Questo è il punto di partenza: un altro essere umano, apparentemente uguale a mille altri, diventa speciale per noi, ci fa venire voglia di stare insieme a lui, di toccarlo, di baciarlo...ci attrae, insomma.

Poi la storia prosegue e si scoprono le affinitá, le congruenze, il desiderio di ascoltarsi e di capirsi sempre più a fondo. Dalla condivisione nasce la complicitá, quell'universo unico e misterioso che appartiene a ogni coppia.

Ma io penso che in questo universo, accanto alla condivisione, alla stima reciproca, al sostegno nelle mille incombenze quotidiane, ci debba essere una parte di piacere.
La coppia non puó essere solo mutua assistenza. C'è anche uno spazio fisico che ha nel piacere reciproco il suo centro. E non si tratta di essere adolescenziali o sessuomani. È la nostra natura, semplicemente. L'amore per il nostro compagno si esprime anche nel desiderio di toccarlo, di baciarlo, di sfiorare il suo corpo, di sprofondare nel suo odore e nel suo abbraccio.

L'eros è vitalitá e piacere.  Posso amare il mio compagno senza sentire il desiderio di toccare il suo corpo, di fare l'amore con lui...senza percepirlo attraente? Posso sentirmi amata se mi accorgo che lui evita il contatto fisico con me, che per lui non sono bella, che il piacere non ha più uno spazio nella nostra relazione? Non credo. 

E attenzione: so bene che l'attrazione dopo vent'anni  di vita insieme non è più la stessa dei primi mesi. Ma come si trasforma il rapporto affettivo, così evolve quello sensuale. Ma si tratta di una trasformazione, non di una fine. È diverso.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dire che l'amore nasce dall'attrazione non vuol dire che si riduca a quello. Altrimenti ci innamoreremmo di ogni uomo o donna attraente in cui ci imbattiamo e chiaramente non è così. Né l'attrazione ha a che vedere sempre e comunque con la bellezza. Io posso trovare irresistibile un uomo non bello, ma che ha il potere di attrarre su di sè la mia attenzione per motivi difficilmente spiegabili a parole.
> 
> Questo è il punto di partenza: un altro essere umano, apparentemente uguale a mille altri, diventa speciale per noi, ci fa venire voglia di stare insieme a lui, di toccarlo, di baciarlo...ci attrae, insomma.
> 
> ...




molto diverso...


----------



## Kid (9 Ottobre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> poche annuccia
> 
> io parlo x me e aprloa vebndo rpesoa ttoa desso che mis tavo appassendo dietro un uomot alemne preso e comeptitivo d anon trovare + tempo xle cose + naturali del mondo
> s
> ...


Hai scritto con una tastiera cirillica?


----------



## Marina60 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dire che l'amore nasce dall'attrazione non vuol dire che si riduca a quello. Altrimenti ci innamoreremmo di ogni uomo o donna attraente in cui ci imbattiamo e chiaramente non è così. Né l'attrazione ha a che vedere sempre e comunque con la bellezza. Io posso trovare irresistibile un uomo non bello, ma che ha il potere di attrarre su di sè la mia attenzione per motivi difficilmente spiegabili a parole.
> 
> Questo è il punto di partenza: un altro essere umano, apparentemente uguale a mille altri, diventa speciale per noi, ci fa venire voglia di stare insieme a lui, di toccarlo, di baciarlo...ci attrae, insomma.
> 
> ...


Hai espresso pienamente il mio pensiero..... la trasformazione è  fisiologica ma l'assenza di contatto fisico, e quindi dell'intimità ne sancisce la fine.....


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai scritto con una tastiera cirillica?


povca tvoja....m'ha fatto annoda' 4 sinapsi...

mo' te vojo...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai scritto con una tastiera cirillica?


KAZERTY per la precisione. 

Tanto Rosa lo sa che scherzo.


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2012)

Mah...trasformazione, fine.

Però è vero che tutto si trasforma, io lo vedo più un lento decadimento. Resta solo il buon senso, almeno si spera.


----------



## Marina60 (9 Ottobre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mah...trasformazione, fine.
> 
> Però è vero che tutto si trasforma, io lo vedo più un lento decadimento. Resta solo il buon senso, almeno si spera.


il buon senso   che fa sì che ... ???


----------



## free (9 Ottobre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mah...trasformazione, fine.
> 
> Però è vero che tutto si trasforma, io lo vedo più un lento decadimento. Resta solo il buon senso, almeno si spera.



che allegria!:singleeye:
ma io non so, però vedo gli anziani che si innamorano ancora, si emozionano, danno pure consigli d'amore alle nostre operatrici
forse alla fine la passione è una delle poche cose che rimane


----------



## Marina60 (9 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> che allegria!:singleeye:
> ma io non so, però vedo gli anziani che si innamorano ancora, si emozionano, danno pure consigli d'amore alle nostre operatrici
> *forse alla fine la passione è una delle poche cose che rimane*


certo.. solo che  cambia l'oggetto della passione .....


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> il buon senso   che fa sì che ... ???


Che non ci porta a credere che la ricerca infinita della passione sia la soluzione. Però ognuno fa come crede, io ho smesso di cercare la mia felicità negli altri. O meglio non solo da questo.

Per me la ricerca della felicità infusa dall'amore non è più un motivo fondamentale. Tantomeno lo considero un punto d'arrivo. So che non ho bisogno solo di questo, o inebriarmi di questo. Ma non pretendo di essere capito o condiviso, il buon senso è la consapevolezza di sapere quello che si vuole e non si vuole.


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> che allegria!:singleeye:
> ma io non so, però vedo gli anziani che si innamorano ancora, si emozionano, danno pure consigli d'amore alle nostre operatrici
> forse alla fine la passione è una delle poche cose che rimane


Veramente sono molto felice. 
Anche io sono stato a contatto con gli anziani, diversamente da te ma pur sempre con anziani. In realtà, nella terza età, sembrano davvero tornare alla ingenua gioventù. Ma spesso tra i loro si celano i consigli più saggi, che spesso sono tutt'altro che filosofici.

Innamorarsi ancora, a che pro se non quello di edificare e costruire? E quante volte possiamo concederci di ritentare? Credi davvero che basti solo l'offuscamento della passione per dare un senso? Per me no.

Comincio a credere che il solo sesso rischia di avere più significato dell'amore.


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> che allegria!:singleeye:
> ma io non so, però vedo gli anziani che si innamorano ancora, si emozionano, danno pure consigli d'amore alle nostre operatrici


e poi diventano, stucchevoli, patetici ed anche ridicoli per non dire teste di cazzo al cubo quanno se fanno fottere dalle badanti..

in quei casi io sarei per l'eutanasia obbligatoria...o in subordine per il TSO...

ahahahah


----------



## free (9 Ottobre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> *Veramente sono molto felice.*
> Anche io sono stato a contatto con gli anziani, diversamente da te ma pur sempre con anziani. In realtà, nella terza età, sembrano davvero tornare alla ingenua gioventù. Ma spesso tra i loro si celano i consigli più saggi, che spesso sono tutt'altro che filosofici.
> 
> Innamorarsi ancora, a che pro se non quello di edificare e costruire? E quante volte possiamo concederci di ritentare? Credi davvero che basti solo l'offuscamento della passione per dare un senso? Per me no.
> ...


bene, sono contenta per te!:mrgreen:

innamorarsi a che pro? per sentire il sangue scorrere nelle vene, secondo me


----------



## free (9 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e poi diventano, stucchevoli, patetici ed anche ridicoli per non dire teste di cazzo al cubo quanno se fanno fottere dalle badanti..
> 
> in quei casi io sarei per l'eutanasia obbligatoria...o in subordine per il TSO...
> 
> ahahahah



e una bella interdizione no?:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e una bella interdizione no?:mrgreen:


se ce stanno proprieta' o na' pensione sostanziosa quella e' di default...

ma che cazzo de domande...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> "L’amore, nella fase dell’adolescenza, ha pur sempre un significato particolare.
> Proprio perchè è’ vissuto come valore assoluto, si vedono nella persona amata soltanto qualità: perciò nascono continue delusioni.
> L’amore vero e autentico è una sintesi di tre fattori: intimità – passione – impegno. Quando è presente soltanto l’intimità nasce la simpatia;
> Quando è presente soltanto la passione c’è l’infatuazione;
> ...




Che bello......

Ho trovato questo e lo posto:

L’amore romantico è una cosa meravigliosa. Tuttavia, la forma più importante è l’amore per se stessi. Amare sinceramente noi stessi significa ammirare profondamente ciò che siamo, compreso ciò che reputiamo un difetto. È triste, ma molti di noi non riescono ad amarsi finché non raggiungono qualche sciocco obiettivo autoimposto, come perdere peso o fare un sacco di soldi. Questi obiettivi sono solo distrazioni che mascherano le vere carenze della nostra vita. In ultima analisi, non possiamo intessere relazioni sane con gli altri se non abbiamo una relazione sana e amorevole con noi stessi.
_*Louise Hay*, Miracoli ai Giorni Nostri_


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> E' vero .. l'amore è fatto di piccole e grandi attenzioni quotidiane, e si può stare benissimo  in coppia anche se la vita sessuale non è particolarmente infuocata...oppure decidere insieme  che  " non è più tempo" e dedicarsi l'un l'altro  senza più passione.....ma dovrebbe essere una strada percorsa insieme.... E' diverso, molto diverso quando uno dei due  si allontana, senza un motivo apparente, dal talamo nuziale..l'altro rimane solo  chiedendosi cosa c'è di sbagliata in in lui... Poi di solito ci si allontana  lo fa in maniera totale... per non creare equivoci, per non correre il rischio di essere frainteso si nega e ti nega qualsiasi contatto fisico... a tempo indeterminato......prova a immaginare questo scenario nel tuo matrimonio e dimmi se  qualche dubbio sul vostro amore non si insinuerebbe.....



Certo che è diverso ma il motivo non è mai apparente ......
Dubbi sul nostro amore ogni giorno ne ho .....
Crisi ce ne sono state , mancanza di sesso anche .....ma il motivo alla fine se cerchi bene nel tuo cuore lo trovi......

Non sono daccordo sul rimanere in silenzio su qualcosa che fa stare male .....


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che bello......
> 
> Ho trovato questo e lo posto:
> 
> ...



cambia spacciatore


----------



## Marina60 (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Certo che è diverso ma il motivo non è mai apparente ......
> Dubbi sul nostro amore ogni giorno ne ho .....
> Crisi ce ne sono state , mancanza di sesso anche .....ma il motivo alla fine se cerchi bene nel tuo cuore lo trovi......
> 
> *Non sono daccordo sul rimanere in silenzio su qualcosa che fa stare male *.....


ma io non me ne sono stata zitta....ci ho provato. ho chiesto. ho cercato di capire....ma   poi ho smesso
e sono subentrati altri problemi. altri tipi di lontananza che mi hanno ferito ancor  di più...... ma questa è un'altra storia....


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> cambia spacciatore


Allora te lo rispiego


Non ho spacciatori sono prodduttrice di quasi tutto ciò che consumo.........
voglio essere sicura che sia roba biologica e proveniente dalle migliori coltivaxioni ....cioè le mie:mrgreen:
:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (9 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Allora te lo rispiego
> 
> 
> Non ho spacciatori sono prodduttrice di quasi tutto ciò che consumo.........
> ...





anche la crema del mio biscotto è produzione propria , che dici lo "inforniamo"?  :rotfl:  :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> anche la crema del mio biscotto è produzione propria , che dici lo "inforniamo"?  :rotfl:  :rotfl:




che immagine disgustosa !!!!!:mrgreen:
:rotfl::mrgreen:
:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusami cara...
> se c'è o non c'è affinità te ne rendi conto subito..magari nn subitissimo...ma nemmeno dopo mesi....figuriamoci anni...
> ognuno di noi fa l'amore in modo diverso a me puo piacere una cosa a te un'altra..
> in questo caso esiste qualcosa chiamata dialogo....
> ...



Sono arrivata a pagina 9... non so se leggerò tutto, stasera non sto niente bene.

E' un argomento che mi interessa molto perchè è stata una delle cose che ha posto fine al mio matrimonio (una).
E quindi ho sempre rizzato le antenne quando sentivo situazioni simili alla mia.

Donne e uomini, più o meno in parità. Mai stati particolarmente attivi nel sesso ma neanche a zero. In qualche caso, anzi, prima della pace dei sensi c'era una curiosità e una certa apertura che facevano ben sperare.
E invece, a un certo punto, vuoi i figli -spesso- vuoi non si sa che, i rapporti si diradano... e diventano anche sempre più aridi, vuoti...

Una mia conoscente, ormai usa suo marito come vibratore, quasi. Non si lascia toccare, non si lascia amare nonostante tutti i tentativi del marito, e lo costringe a stare fermo mentre lei si prende il suo piacere. A lui non è concesso leccarla, toccarla. Alla fine, sì, anche lui può "concludere".
Dio che tristezza... ovviamente, dopo un pò, sono cominciati problemi di erezione da parte di lui.

Ma questo è UN caso. Ne conosco diversi...

Questo caso lo considero emblematico perchè in quella coppia c'è dialogo. Lui riesce a parlare delle sue frustrazioni, ma le risposte sono del tipo "a me va bene così, ergo che ti piaccia o no te lo fai andare bene anche tu".

Nel mio caso, sono partita con un uomo poco sensuale. Il disequilibrio era evidente, ma ero convinta che potesse essere superato da altre cose. Intimità, amore, etc etc...
(Mi sono resa conto troppo tardi che mancava tutto)
Alla fine, i rapporti erano rarissimi, e brutti. Bruttissimi. Talmente brutti che mi sentivo trattata come una prostituta o peggio, e ben lungi dal provare piacere, mi faceva male, male fisico.

Oltre a questo, mi sentivo rifiutata. No, non mi sentivo rifiutata, lo ero, perchè anche io esprimevo, dicevo, cercavo di parlare, e chiaramente.
La sua mancanza di desiderio per me era un marchio di infamia su di me. Qualcosa che vivevo come il risultato di mie mancanze, come una punizione per la mia inadeguatezza.

Ho scritto una volta un post con il "percorso tipico", non mi va di riscriverlo.

Ma quando il sesso manca "senza un motivo", la cosa diventa pesante. Soprattutto se l'argomento diventa tabù e ti sembra di essere l'unico pazzo in circolazione ad avere questo problema -che in realtà, è più frequente di quanto si pensi, e assolutamente unisex.

E' uno sputo addosso giornaliero.

Ok, nel mio caso, ripeto, mancava tutto. 

Quando è per un incidente, per una malattia... almeno sai che caspita è successo. Non so se reggerei, credo che mi metterei d'accordo col mio compagno per prendermi sesso fuori.
Ma non sentirei il peso del rifiuto.


----------

